# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Афганский дневник. Записки лётчика-истребителя

## Д.Срибный

Этот дневник включает период 1983-1984 годов, когда 927 Кенигсберский Краснознаменный ордена Александра Невского истребительный авиационный полк выполнял задачи на территории Афганистана. 

http://www.airforce.ru/history/local...stan/index.htm

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Оппонент обозначился:

http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/2/5/38...79425_23.shtml

"Н.Карев 25 лет назад после того, как в его звене сбили 4-го крайнего летчика (а до этого отработало звено командира полка, в итоге Долгих 8-й)в ущелье (а там только 2 рабочих направления)под угрозой взыскания "за невыполнение" б.приказа вынудил нас работать с одним курсом по сдвоеной цели на равнине в зеленке (Чарикар)ВОПРЕКИ приказам ген.Табунщикова, ком.ап под магнитофон - ВСЕ ЗАХОДЫ С РАЗНИЦЕЙ НЕ МЕНЕЕ 30град. Потому такие "стабильные" потери 927 иап: 2 с-та в в-хе с одним б.курсом. И у Сухих тоже! Через год после катапультирования он подписал мне рапорт на восстановление на ОДНОМЕСТНОМ истребителе и я летал еще 7 лет (последние 3 года на МиГ-29 в Кокайтах). И если через 25 лет он пишет о моей "кратковременной потере сознания" (тогда говорил о срыве, хотя по аэродинамике на М более 0,8 у МиГ-21 НЕ ХВАТАЕТ РУЛЕЙ!), то даже танкист спросит: а почему ты подписал рапорт? В "Мире авиации" 1998-1 пишет "из-за эмоционального и физического истощения" - вопрос того же танкиста: если условия жизни летчика на уровне Бухенвальда то почему не отстранил меня от б.вылетов? И вопрос третий: из цепочки ком.звена-командующий ВВС БВО и цепочки начмедполка-начмедВВС БВО мне все лица (и он как новый ком.927иап в том числе!!!) разрешили в 1985 восстановиться на ОДНОМЕСТНОМ истребителе! Таких списывают! Значит он врет уже 25 лет! Такая "неофициальная" версия только у него, как лица, нарушившего приказы об одном курсе - из-за его приказа потерян мой самолет (а порядочные пилоты Ми-8 меня спасли и я имею право назвать его приказ ПРЕСТУПНЫМ: согласно устава СА я выполнил этот его последний приказ и вопреки ему живой). И ТРИ из 4-х самолетов "накрытые" ОДНИМ снарядом, стоявшие "кучей" на войне - его вклад в копилку духов (академию окончил с красным дипломом! а даже из фильмов дети знают: на войне роют кривые окопы и рассосредотачивают технику). Из ШЕСТИ наших потерь МиГ-21 - ЧЕТЫРЕ с его активным участием (мой ) и неучастием (ТРИ в ДЗ). И эти НЕБОЕВЫЕ потери - его стабильные просчеты, а не "временная" потеря сознания. Как сын адмирала из МО СССР он стал впоследствии ком.927иап. Спорить, доказывать в 1984 - себе дороже, не та у нас с ним "весовая" категория (телефонное право). И спустя 25 лет он всем, кто не знает эти нюансы его "профессионализма", вешает лапшу. Он боевой командир расстреливал из пушки глиняные крыши домов (из журнала) и кривой ствол пушки выбрасывали, я "небоевая" потеря, и "военизированые крестьяне" (его выражение) случайно сбили Долгих в ущелье, случайно в безлунную ночь одним снарядом сожгли 4 ракетоносца! 
11.05.1984 во время ночного обстрела сгорело 4 МиГ-21БИС и в пожаре погиб один рядовой, фамилию не помню - единственная потеря личного состава за год. 
15.06.1984 в 05.48(кбл) 5км вост. Чарикара на выводе Н=800м стрелковым оружием (на слух - много автоматов и один пулемет) на 6-м заходе (приказ Н.Карева) сбит МиГ-1БИС борт 01. Спас меня баграмский Ми-8МТ экипаж к-н Ефимов, ст.л-т Бухаров, ст.л-т Киншаков в первом вылете в ПОСЛЕДНИЙ БОЕВОЙ ДЕНЬ. За полгода Ефимов спас ТРОИХ!!! пилотов: 19.12.83-Алексеенко, Су-17, Баграм-Кабул; 25.04.84-Соколов, Су-17, Баграм-Кабул; 22.05.84-подбит правый двиг.Ми-8МТ, на борту 10 спецназовцев, посадка в сухое русло в север. отрогах Гиндукуша без последствий; 15.06.84- Гордиюк, МиГ-21БИС, Чарикар.

...

После 15.06.84 я стал "двуличным" человеком. До этого верил всем командирам, после этого сравниваю с одним "эталоном" антикомандира, строящим личную служебную карьеру. И не получается у них - кроме подчиненных и себя сами гробят! Примеров хоть отбавляй. Тогда было 26,5 лет, сейчас идет 25-й год второй "халявной" жизни. Т.е. один своим приказом чуть не угробил (а если б в плен попал?-жуть, одной ногой был уже ТАМ) и экипаж Ми-8МТ (Ефимов-Бухарин-Киншаков)вернул с того света (у Ефимова ТРЕТИЙ по счету пилот!!!). Не забуду их, скромных порядочных и ненагражденных!!! И Карева, который 25-й год называет меня, выполнявшего его личный приказ вопреки приказам Табунщикова и Тарасевича. А у него еще хватает наглости в "Мире авиации" 1998-1 и на 4-й стр. этого форума писать о моей "потере" сознания. А если б еще в тот день над той же целью (искали с помощью "несвидетеля", который дважды доложил "626 вошел в землю, парашют не вижу" место падения моего борта) спарку МиГ-21УМ сбили (пулю 5.45 привезли в подвесном баке!), тоже было бы идиотское объяснение? Вот такие не дают забыть что живой вопреки его приказу и благодаря порядочности и смелости троих ненагражденных вертолетчиков в их ПОСЛЕДНИЙ БОЕВОЙ ДЕНЬ!!!!!! Лежал в баграмском медсанбате с одним тяжелораненым бойцом (2 месяца не могли даже в Кабул перевезти из-за ранений) из той "черной" сотни. "Благодаря" приказу батальон 2 или 3 дня (перед 1-м маем 1984)в ущелье где добывали лазурит добивали снайпера. Низкий поклон "пчелкам" (Ми-8) и их экипажам! Но вот Ефимова за 4 подвига наградили... только по первым документам. А еще два (третий за мое спасение в 500м от цели даже НЕ ОФОРМЛЯЛИ!!!)? Уравниловка. Кто не помнит те времена и "телефонное" право? Ефимов и тогда, и 25 лет "молчит". А Карев и тогда, и 25 лет оправдывает себя, унижая профессиональное достоинство других. Потому что подставил не только меня, но и сам себя..."

----------


## Fighter

И кто же Вам, Александр, приказывап атаковывать цели с одного боевого курса на равнинной местности? Об окопах и рассредоточентии в  Баграме тогда, да и сейсчас не говорю! По поводу Вашего случая, я еше раз говорю, что это мое личное мнение, и слава богу, что Вы остались живы, а железо, оно и есть железо. Именно по этому я не стал обострять этот случай с медициной, а возможности же были. 
Насчет  другого "вранья", вопрос можно обсудить с другими участнтками событий, я с ними постоянно общаюсь.

Чем копить злость на москалей, приезжайте лучше на очередную встречу 927 иап в его годовщину.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Еще одна глава: Баграм - июль http://www.airforce.ru/history/local...stan/part4.htm

----------


## Шарфюрер

Очень интересно, спасибо, пишите еще! 
После прочтения. возник вопрос, а исходя из каких соображений, для подобной работы привлекали МиГ-21? По-моему логичнее было бы использовать Су-25 или Су-17.

----------


## Fighter

В 79 г, когда ввели войска в ДРА, предполагалось обеспечить контроль воздушного пространства (ПВО) страны, для этого был перебазирован один истребительный полк (первоначально 145 иап из Кокайдов), с дежурством на аэродромах Баграм, Шиндант и Кандагар.  Помимо этого, в Шиндант был посажен апиб, в Кабуле была ораэ до 84 на МиГ-21р, потом на Су-17М3р, и, с 83 г, 200 ошаэ Су-25. Как практически оказалось, что основные задачи стали не ПВО и разведка, а поражение наземных целей, чем в основном и занимались и разведчики, и истребители, и штурмовики. Что касается истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-17, то они летали с такой-же нагрузкой, как и МиГ-21, причем, при той же напряженности несли в три-четыре раза большие потери. В нашем полку основная часть боевых вылетов пришлась на удары по наземным целям, потом на разведку наземных целей опять же с ударами по ним, обеспечение действий других родов авиации, тоже с ударами, и совсем немного вылетов  из ДЗ по ПВО.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Что касается истребителей-бомбардировщиков Су-17, то они летали с такой-же нагрузкой, как и МиГ-21, причем, при той же напряженности несли в три-четыре раза большие потери.


Хм...А почему так?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Еще две главы: Глава 6 Глава 7

----------


## AndyK

> Очень интересно, спасибо, пишите еще! 
> После прочтения. возник вопрос, а исходя из каких соображений, для подобной работы привлекали МиГ-21? По-моему логичнее было бы использовать Су-25 или Су-17.


Су-25 применяли в ДРА с лета 81 года. В то время ВВС СССР только-только осваливали новый самолет, формировались и переучивались строевые части, поэтому 4 года ША ВВС 40А была представлена лишь одной отдельной штурмовой эскадрильей переменного состава - 200 ошаэ. 
Николай, 200 ошаэ до осени 84 года (формирования 378 полка) базировалась в Шинданде, после - управление 378 ошап, ТЭЧ,1 и 2 аэ - в Баграме, 3 аэ в Кандагаре. В Кабуле дежурили группами на обеспечение полетов ВТА и гражданских,  и работая "по вызову".

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Су-25 применяли в ДРА с лета 81 года. В то время ВВС СССР только-только осваливали новый самолет, формировались и переучивались строевые части, поэтому 4 года ША ВВС 40А была представлена лишь одной отдельной штурмовой эскадрильей переменного состава - 200 ошаэ.


О как, понятно.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

"Смотрел, как на парашютах бомбы спускаются в высокогорное сине-зеленое озеро, взрывов не увидел, может быть ОДАБы в воде не взрываются." - 5 баллов  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fighter

> Николай, 200 ошаэ до осени 84 года (формирования 378 полка) базировалась в Шинданде, после - управление 378 ошап, ТЭЧ,1 и 2 аэ - в Баграме, 3 аэ в Кандагаре. В Кабуле дежурили группами на обеспечение полетов ВТА и гражданских,  и работая "по вызову".


С конца 83 г. и до нашего отлета в июле 84 г. 200 ошаэ находилась в Баграме. Командир эскадрильи П.Рубан погиб в январе 84. 378 ошап был сформирован в Баграме после нашего отлета.

----------


## Fighter

> "Смотрел, как на парашютах бомбы спускаются в высокогорное сине-зеленое озеро, взрывов не увидел, может быть ОДАБы в воде не взрываются." - 5 баллов


За войну я вывез в горы с полсотни ОДАБ, знаете, каждый летчик, по возможности, всегда смотрит, куда попали его бомбы.  
У Вас есть опыт применения ОДАБ по надводным целям?  Интересно бы было ознакомиться!

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> За войну я вывез в горы с полсотни ОДАБ, знаете, каждый летчик, по возможности, всегда смотрит, куда попали его бомбы.  
> У Вас есть опыт применения ОДАБ по надводным целям?  Интересно бы было ознакомиться!


Нет, у меня нет опыта применения ОДАБ по надводным целям. Однако, Вам не кажется, что в свете конструкции и принципа действия ОДАБ фраза "может быть ОДАБы в воде не взрываются?" должна вызывать улыбку :)?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Насколько я понимаю, речь идет о взрыве ОДАБ над поверхностью воды. То что ОДАБ не может взорваться под водой, это как бы не обсуждается. 
Взрыватель у ОДАБ обычно бесконтактного действия и в принципе, я не удивился бы, если бы он сработал и над водой. Но, видимо, натяжение тросика при соприкосновении с водной поверхностью уменьшается недостаточно, чтобы привести взрыватель в действие. Это и имел в виду автор.
А что так развесилило Вас не вполне понятно. Может поясните?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Насколько я понимаю, речь идет о взрыве ОДАБ над поверхностью воды. То что ОДАБ не может взорваться под водой, это как бы не обсуждается. 
> Взрыватель у ОДАБ обычно бесконтактного действия и в принципе, я не удивился бы, если бы он сработал и над водой. Но, видимо, натяжение тросика при соприкосновении с водной поверхностью уменьшается недостаточно, чтобы привести взрыватель в действие. Это и имел в виду автор.
> А что так развесилило Вас не вполне понятно. Может поясните?


Вот это как бы и на смешило. Путать "над" и "в" и потом это как бы не обсуждать - это как бы тем более смешно :). Создаётся ощущение, что автор либо не редактировал текст дневника перед его публикацией (а на момент написания не особо вдумывался в принципы работы применяемого вооружения), либо забыл сделать пометку, что все публикуется без исправлений и дополнений)).

С натяжением тросика все может быть не так просто. Судя по высоте раскрытия парашюта и его размерам, особо сильно он бомбу затормозить не успевает, а вода, как известно, сжимается весьма хреново. Поэтому вполне возможно, что большой разницы в том, вода там или грунт, для тросика нет. А вот то, что распыление ВВ происходит в насыщенном водяными парами слое, да ещё в условиях довольно высокой температуры (конец лета-начало осени, под дневнику), т.е., опять же, имеет место высокое парциальное давления водных паров в зоне распыления ВВ - вот это вполне может испортить весь процесс.

----------


## Fighter

> Вот это как бы и на смешило. Путать "над" и "в" и потом это как бы не обсуждать - это как бы тем более смешно :). Создаётся ощущение, что автор либо не редактировал текст дневника перед его публикацией (а на момент написания не особо вдумывался в принципы работы применяемого вооружения), либо забыл сделать пометку, что все публикуется без исправлений и дополнений)).
> 
> С натяжением тросика все может быть не так просто. Судя по высоте раскрытия парашюта и его размерам, особо сильно он бомбу затормозить не успевает, а вода, как известно, сжимается весьма хреново. Поэтому вполне возможно, что большой разницы в том, вода там или грунт, для тросика нет. А вот то, что распыление ВВ происходит в насыщенном водяными парами слое, да ещё в условиях довольно высокой температуры (конец лета-начало осени, под дневнику), т.е., опять же, имеет место высокое парциальное давления водных паров в зоне распыления ВВ - вот это вполне может испортить весь процесс.


В августе на высоте 3500-4500  темперетура была днем 5-10 , а ночью минус. Я лишь говорю о том, что врывов не увидел, хотя после сброса в развороте смотрел, как все восемь бомб не параютах падают в озеро, кстати, берег озера был во льду. По поводу ОДАБ могу утверждать, что в сильный ветер или на склоне горы топивно-водушное облако деформируется, и взрыв получается "однобоким". 



.

----------


## AndyK

> С конца 83 г. и до нашего отлета в июле 84 г. 200 ошаэ находилась в Баграме. Командир эскадрильи П.Рубан погиб в январе 84. 378 ошап был сформирован в Баграме после нашего отлета.


Спасибо за поправку, виноват, запамятовал. Глянул в записях своих,    точно так - перебазировались в Баграм еще до формирования (ноябрь 1984 г) 378 полка.

----------


## SVVAULSH

29 октября 1983 г. после катапультирования Игоря Долгих подобрал экипаж Ми-8 262 овэ .Командир экипажа-замполит 262 овэ майор Семин(Василий Иванович).К сожалению,в И.О.-не уверен.На борту был только экипаж.В этот день м-р Семин должен был перевозить раненых из местного медсанбата в Кабульский госпиталь.Вертолеты ПСС могли взлететь после команды "воздух" через 10-12 минут(технологическое время).Тогда,действительно,  каждая минута и секунда тянулась нестерпимо долго.Дежуривший в тот день на командном пункте к-н Корючев Александр Владимирович(ныне покойный)по ГГС предложил руководителю полетов из-за дефицита времени перенацелить пару Ми-8 майора Семина на эвакуацию И.Долгих.С этой задачей м-р Семин справился блестяще.Еще раз повторюсь,-на борту был только экипаж(без ПДГ).Фамилию командира ведомого вертолета ,к сожалению,не помню.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> И кто же Вам, Александр, приказывап атаковывать цели с одного боевого курса на равнинной местности? Об окопах и рассредоточентии в  Баграме тогда, да и сейсчас не говорю! По поводу Вашего случая, я еше раз говорю, что это мое личное мнение, и слава богу, что Вы остались живы, а железо, оно и есть железо. Именно по этому я не стал обострять этот случай с медициной, а возможности же были. 
> Насчет  другого "вранья", вопрос можно обсудить с другими участнтками событий, я с ними постоянно общаюсь.Чем копить злость на москалей, приезжайте лучше на очередную встречу 927 иап в его годовщину.


      1.Начну  с конца. Для тех кто только читал о моей "потере" сознания в воздухе (по Кареву) и не слышал и не знает Карева. Москаль ( см.Шевченко: побрили в москали - забрали в армию на 25 лет в 19  веке) москалю рознь. Рисковавшие и спасшие меня в ПОСЛЕДНИЙ боевой день вертолетчики Ефимов-Бухаров-Киншаков русские по национальности. И слава только им а не богу, особенно Ефимову у которого я был за полгода уже третьим спасенным пилотом. У меня только версия "благодаря" кому на них даже не оформляли наградные. 4 самолета в звене и через месяц опять "с одним курсом" - чересчур для роста карьеры! Но каждый имеет право себя обзывать по своему хотению. Лишь бы других не обзывал, да еще в международном масштабе.   Именно потому с медициной меня шантажировал ОДИН Карев - но не получилось! Командир 927иап Тарасевич и начмед Чечнев (а кто в Баграме, Шинданде и Кандагаре этим не возмущался?) знали об противоречивом "устном приказе" Карева работать по сдвоеной цели с одним курсом и "кратковременная потеря" здесь ни при чем. Возможности у Карева с медициной (и не только!) конечно были - единоначалие! Но опять облом! Порядочных командующих, командиров, начальников, инспекторов больше чем "свидетелей", дважды за 5секунд в воздухе "за линией фронта" доложивших что "626 вошел в землю, парашюта не вижу" а уже на земле доложил Кареву "я видел все!". Облом - я живой и благодаря тому же парашюту и россиянам Ефимову-Бухарову-Киншакову!!!! 
     2.Плохо с памятью? А на мемуары тянет... Кто пренебрежительно  называл "военизироваными крестьянами" тех, кто в безлунную ночь третьим снарядом  в ДЗ уничтожил ЧЕТЫРЕ!!! ракетоносца стоявших "кучей" вопреки академическим канонам? А ведь они академий с красным дипломом не кончали... С таким пренебрежением к противнику, к дорогостоящей технике ("железо есть железо"), своим приказам и судьбам подчиненных, ОБЯЗАННЫХ на войне их выполнять надо бы в солдатики сначала наиграться. Там все "понарошку" и просчеты допустимы не раз и не два. Кто после сбития Долгих (но то в  ущелье где всего 2 б.курса) проводил "занятие" с формулами  БПСП что это случайность? Кто через полгода под угрозой "лично запишу за невыполнение моего б.приказа от имени комполка" повторно проводил "занятие"?

----------


## SVVAULSH

Ну вот и поговорили.Уже и "национальный"вопрос затронули.Довольно странно(мягко выражаясь) видеть вас,опытнейших пилотов-ветеранов,имеющих не по одной сотне часов налета и боевых вылетов,почти врагами.
   Николай Геннадьевич и Александр Андреевич искренне желаю вам,в конце концов,прийти к мировому соглашению в вашем многолетнем заочном конфликте.
   С уважением.Волосатов Вячеслав(в 1983-84г.г.-ОБУ КП 927 иап).

----------


## Fighter

> Именно потому с медициной меня шантажировал ОДИН Карев - но не получилось! Командир 927иап Тарасевич и начмед Чечнев (а кто в Баграме, Шинданде и Кандагаре этим не возмущался?) знали об противоречивом "устном приказе" Карева работать по сдвоеной цели с одним курсом и "кратковременная потеря" здесь ни при чем.


Александр, что за бред, кто Вас шантажировал, какой приказ об атаке с одним боевым курсом, когда можно с разных, и для чего? Я не хотел копаться в грязном белье, но тогда Вы не могли сказать ничего вразумительного, управлялся ли самолет в поперечном и продольном отношении, а твердили лишь о бросках по крену. И удивило в первую очередь то, что не выяснив, управляется ли самолет, Вы сразу его покинули, правда было это совсем рядом с аэродромом. И это не только мое мнение, но и П.Тарасевича, В.Васильева, В. Евтухова и М.Степанова. 
Вы все твердите, что Вас подставили, но те, кто "подставили", почему-то летали сами в несколько раз больше Вас. Я же потом подписывал Вам летную характеристику на ВЛК, в которой ничего не было о потере сознания, какой тут шантаж, давайте закроем эту тему и не будем поливать друг дуга грязью.
А что касается "кучи ракетоносцев", то интересно, посмотрев хотя бы на современные фото с Google, выслушать Ваши предложения по размещению на аэродроме дежурных сил, а также трех полков, трех отдельных эскадрилий и всех гостей. А 4 самолета ДЗ с 79 по 89 год всегда стояли два в обваловке и два рядом на площадке напротив 1-й РД.

----------


## Fighter

> Ну вот и поговорили.Уже и "национальный"вопрос затронули.Довольно странно(мягко выражаясь) видеть вас,опытнейших пилотов-ветеранов,имеющих не по одной сотне часов налета и боевых вылетов,почти врагами.
>    Николай Геннадьевич и Александр Андреевич искренне желаю вам,в конце концов,прийти к мировому соглашению в вашем многолетнем заочном конфликте.
>    С уважением.Волосатов Вячеслав(в 1983-84г.г.-ОБУ КП 927 иап).


Здравствуйте Вячеслав, на этих днях встречался с В. Евтуховым, и В. Авдониным, вместе посещали МАКС, большой привет всем березовцам.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

[QUOTE=Lupus Sapiens;44229]Оппонент обозначился:

http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/2/5/38...79425_23.shtml

Я не просто оппонент, а выживший вопреки ЛИЧНОМУ приказу замком927иап Карева (его приказ прямо противоречил приказам генерала Табунщикова, командира 927иап полковника Тарасевича, академическим канонам, здравому смыслу после сбития в его звене 4-го лечика Игоря Долгих в ущелье с двумя боевыми курсами) "работать по сдвоенной цели с одним БК". Я выжил благодаря вертолетчикам 282 оаэ Ми-8МТ Ефимов-Бухаров-Киншаков, а покойный ст.л-т Борисенко (погиб при командире 927иап Кареве в Березе весной 1986г., через полгода Карев "исчез" и появился новый командир) не может упрекнуть Карева за его ночную тревогу в 3.30 накануне полетов первой смены по объективным причинам. И прав был тоже покойный Коля Глова, "если этого  парня не уберут, то он наломает еще больше дров чем в Афгане на войне и в должности ком927иап в Березе в мирное время".

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Ну вот и поговорили.Уже и "национальный"вопрос затронули.Довольно странно(мягко выражаясь) видеть вас,опытнейших пилотов-ветеранов,имеющих не по одной сотне часов налета и боевых вылетов,почти врагами.
>    Николай Геннадьевич и Александр Андреевич искренне желаю вам,в конце концов,прийти к мировому соглашению в вашем многолетнем заочном конфликте.
>    С уважением.Волосатов Вячеслав(в 1983-84г.г.-ОБУ КП 927 иап).


Национальный вопрос первым затронул Карев. Карев первый же 29.10.83 приказал ВСЕМУ ЛЕТНОМУ СОСТАВУ, а теперь "не помнит" кто это приказывал, бомбить с одним курсом  и грозил взысканием летчикам и комэске даже через 25 лет (когда уже его командирская "карьера" не удалась благодаря самому ему). Карев облил "грязью" (вранье) кто "разложил самолет", у кого "рыльце в пушку", кто конфликтует с летчиками (и другие бытовые мелочи), хотя "рыло в щетине" у того, кто бестолково угробил ТРИ боеспособных самолета 11.05.83 в дежурном звене (это 10% от всех тридцати!) и четвертый борт №01 15.06.83, который по его словам должен был проверять я на управляемость. Он "не помнит", что командующий Колодий в клубе после того как на Су-25 подполковник Рубан (посмертно Герой) 7 сек. (по тестеру) парировал броски по крену на БК (не хватило высоты для открытия купола парашюта) давал указания на войне не гробить себя в безвыходной ситуации. Мой отец токарь (а не адмирал), работал на военном заводе (а не в министерстве обороны помощником министра обороны), имел 6-й разряд (а не звание Героя) и я привык добросовестно выполнять приказы, уставы и сам отвечать за свои поступки, не надеясь на давление "сверху". Когда почувствовал что заболел гепатитом, не летал и тем более не терял несколько раз сознание в кабине самолета (я не идиот!!!), а потому болел всего 20 дней (легкой формой без осложнений, хотя и в захудалом Кизыл-Арвате, где банка гемодеза на базаре стоила 60руб.), "консультировал" Карева по его запросу, т.к. первым в Баграме из летчиков "сдался" врачам в медсанбат. Не подставлял ни Чечнева, ни Тарасевича, Ни Колодия и даже генералу Васильеву не говорил что выполнял (как все! просто крайним 4-м в звене "не везло" на той войне) личный устный приказ Карева вопреки приказу Тарасевича под магнитофон по сдвоенной цели работать с курсом 320град. Это Карев конфликтовал с замкомТуркВО и ком927иап (невыполнение боевого приказа и мер безопасности при организации боевых вылетов), это Карев вступил в конфликт с безопасностью полетов (сам же признался что неоднократно терял сознание в полетах ради количества боевых вылетов - а кому нужен мертвый летчик и потерянный самолет?) и подставил не только начмедслужбы 927иап майора Чечнева, но и командира и командующего.  А меня после Афгана в ноябре 1984 (оставалось полгода до ВЛК) не ЗАОЧНО а реально перевел на РСП, отправил на курсы РСП в Липецк и потом полгода (с июня до ноября 1985) мурыжил с восстановлением на ВЛК. Рапорт подписал, но начмеду ВВС БелВО дал лживую информацию о потере мной сознания, пока не вмешался полковник Тарасевич. Это Карев первый используя командирскую власть по-вражески относится ко мне уже 25-й год: обливает меня той же грязью и 15.06.84 используя "свидетеля" Игуменова, через год перед начмедом ВВС БелВО, в 1998 в "Мире авиации", сейчас в интернете, где его никто не знает (и не боится - не только 39 летчиков, но и техники помнят его "с одним курсом") чтоб выбелить свои командирские промашки ("закон курятника"). И когда был замом, командиром и теперь он для меня никто. А хочется уважения в свои 57! Покойный Михал Иваныч Кокурин, Валерий Павлович Авдонин, Петр Петрович Тарасевич в 927иап были не только порядочными людьми и офицерами, но и добросовестными командирами, а потому из вышестоящего начальства  им никто не мешал строить должностную карьеру и стать ганералами...

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Александр, что за бред, кто Вас шантажировал, какой приказ об атаке с одним боевым курсом, когда можно с разных, и для чего? Я не хотел копаться в грязном белье, но тогда Вы не могли сказать ничего вразумительного, управлялся ли самолет в поперечном и продольном отношении, а твердили лишь о бросках по крену. И удивило в первую очередь то, что не выяснив, управляется ли самолет, Вы сразу его покинули, правда было это совсем рядом с аэродромом. И это не только мое мнение, но и П.Тарасевича, В.Васильева, В. Евтухова и М.Степанова. 
> Вы все твердите, что Вас подставили, но те, кто "подставили", почему-то летали сами в несколько раз больше Вас. Я же потом подписывал Вам летную характеристику на ВЛК, в которой ничего не было о потере сознания, какой тут шантаж, давайте закроем эту тему и не будем поливать друг дуга грязью.
> А что касается "кучи ракетоносцев", то интересно, посмотрев хотя бы на современные фото с Google, выслушать Ваши предложения по размещению на аэродроме дежурных сил, а также трех полков, трех отдельных эскадрилий и всех гостей. А 4 самолета ДЗ с 79 по 89 год всегда стояли два в обваловке и два рядом на площадке напротив 1-й РД.


   Есть совесть и честь у человека, призывающего меня на 25-м году "Я же потом подписывал Вам летную характеристику на ВЛК, в которой ничего не было о потере сознания, какой тут шантаж, давайте закроем эту тему и не будем поливать друг дуга грязью"??? Какая может быть "работа автопилота, в режиме стабилизации выдерживающего заданное значение крена" на боевом развороте при выполнении противоракетного маневра? Он сидел со мной в кабине самолета МиГ-21БИС? Бессовестное вранье бессовестного человека уже 25 лет. No comments!

 «Мир авиации» 1998, №1. Николай Карев, Москва. Автор этих строк прибыл в Березу после окончания ВВА им. Ю. А. Гагарина в 1981 г. Выпускник Качинского ВВАУЛ 1973 г., в период службы в Афганистане занимал должность заместителя командира полка. В ДРА выполнил 585 боевых вылетов.
В настоящее время военный летчик 1-го класса, кандидат военных наук полковник Н. Г. Карев является заместителем начальника кафедры тактики и оперативного искусства ВВИА им. проф. Н. Е. Жуковского.
 «...Второй самолет был потерян при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома Баграм летом 1984 г. Его пилотировал старший летчик капитан Г. По его словам, самолет на выводе из пикирования потерял управление, появились резкие броски по крену. Летчик катапультировался и был подобран вертолетами ПСО. Самолет упал на землю и взорвался. Официальная причина — поражение средствами ПВО. Вероятная (неофициальная) — временная потеря сознания на выводе из-за большой перегрузки, а также эмоционального и физического истощения. Придя в сознание, летчик принял резкие броски по крену за отказ управления и, не раздумывая, катапультировался. Броски по крену — особое восприятие приходящим в сознание человеком работы автопилота, в режиме стабилизации выдерживающего заданное значение крена.
Следует отметить, что на любой войне процент небоевых потерь авиации высок. В Великой Отечественной из 106,4 тысяч потерянных советскими ВВС самолетов небоевые потери составили 60,3 тысячи, в 40-50% оценивается уровень небоевых потерь ВВС Германии.
Война в Афганистане — не исключение, правда значительная часть небоевых потерь по вполне понятным причинам представлялась как боевые".
      P.S. Если уж быть точным (как в настоящих мемуарах, я этого уже не видел на парашюте), по свидетельствам Степанова, Черноволода, того же Игуменова, а также спасшего меня экипажа Ми-8МТ Ефимова-Бухарова-Киншакова самолет упал в кишлак, подняв кучу пыли и не взорвался. Через 2 часа МиГ-21УМ (подполковник Стецюк-Игуменов), уточняя точное место падения борта №01 и его уничтожения, дабы моджахеды не использовали в пропагандистских целях-вот как мы воюем с кадровыми шурави: всего за месяц 5 уничтоженных сверхзвуковых ракетоносцев!!!-привезла в подвесном баке пульку 5.45. Но летчики летали с повышенными мерами безопасности и противодействия хоть и слабой, но все ж ПВО ("военизированных крестьян"-выражение Карева) в районе сдвоенной цели: с разными курсами, на повышенных скоростях и противозенитным маневрированием. А "кандидат военных наук полковник Н. Г. Карев" ни в 1984, ни в 1998, ни в 2006, ни в 2009 годах этот факт (я не привез, но Стецюк-Игуменов привезли доказательство огневого воздействия над этой целью!) умышленно скрывал и в своем "расследовании" 1984, и в воспоминаниях 1998, 2006 и 2009 нет даже намека! А потому что у него не просто "рыльце в пушку" (его лексика), а "рыло в щетине" (ПОТЕРЯНО три "лишних" самолета 11 мая + 1 самолет 15 июня). НачВОТП принимал решение остановить самолет в экстремальной обстановке и дефиците времени в кабине самолета, техники обслуживали технику на солнце и ветру, а решение Карева не рассредотачивать с-ты в ДЗ и атаковать сдвоенную цель с одним курсом - в спокойной "кабинетной" обстановке класса предполетных указаний (ВОПРЕКИ указаниям вышестоящих командиров: армия все-таки, а не крестьянское хозяйство!!!)...

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

Вот где собака зарыта. No comments!  
    Из афганского дневника Карева.
 «11 ноября 1983 г. Какая-то непонятная слабость, и небольшая температура. Сегодня впервые полностью «отрубился» в полете. Ранее иногда при высоких перегрузках темнело в глазах, а сегодня на выводе произошла полная «отключка» на несколько секунд. Придя в себя, сразу не понял, где нахожусь, прервалась последовательность осознаваемого хода событий. Через доли секунд «вспомнил» себя в кабине самолета. Сознание пришло с восприятием резких бросков по крену, холодом внутри головы, приборов, показывающих набор на форсаже с углом 30&#186;, тепловых ловушек в перископ. На второй вылет, на всякий случай, надел ППК. 
       13 ноября 1983 г. Слабость так и не проходит, все чаще смотрю в зеркало, глаза явно желтеют, есть и другие признаки. Делаю два вылета, во втором на выводе снова «отрубаюсь». Пока занимаюсь самолечением, глотаю какие-то привезенные из Союза таблетки для печени и пытаюсь очистить кровь в бане. К медицине пока не обращаюсь, все равно вылечить не вылечат.
      14 ноября 1983 г. После сегодняшних трех вылетов, все симптомы гепатита налицо. По нашим же правилам запрещено летать 3 месяца после выписки из госпиталя. Это самое неприятное! Поэтому принимаю решение, медицину в известность не ставить, а на пару недель исчезнуть, тихо «зализав раны», и вернуться уже не с желтыми глазами.
       19 января 1984 г. Реально, месяц оказался двумя, гепатит оказался тяжелой формы, с рецидивом. Новый год встречал в инфекционном бараке. В Афганистане командующий тайну сохранить так и не смог, выписывая нашему доктору фитиль за вспышку заболеваний, случайно, к удивлению всех упомянул и меня.
     16 февраля 1984 г. В армии и полку медицина давно знает о моей болезни, Володя Чечнев сидит надутый, считая, что фитиль от командующего за больных получил из-за меня.
     20 февраля 1984 г. Инкогнито летаю на спарке. Сегодня слетал с Виталием. Правда, особо стараюсь не перетруждаться, все же проходить ВЛК, уже один раз рецидив в госпитале был.
     20 марта 1984 г. Приехали врачи проводить у летчиков ВЛК. Моя попытка проскочить ВЛК пораньше амбулаторно со всеми, несмотря на давление свыше, так не увенчалась успехом, слишком засветился ранее.
     15 июня 1984 г. У нас еще одна потеря, к счастью, только самолета. Утром при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома сбили капитана А.Гордиюк. Я взлетел раньше, а когда сел, летчик, катапультировавшись, был уже на аэродроме, подобрали его через 3 минуты после приземления. По рассказу летчика на выводе почувствовал резкие броски по крену и катапультировался. Не в обиду ему, у меня все же возникли сомнения, тем более, что не смог ответить и на то, как самолет управлялся в продольном отношении. Так знакомые мне броски по крену, когда кажется, что голова болтается вправо влево по кабине – субъективные ощущения приходящего в сознание человека. Но бог судья, хорошо, что все обошлось, а железо оно хоть и одухотворенное и летающее, но все равно раньше или позже на слом.
     28 июня 1984 г. По-прежнему мы на подхвате. Летаем раза в два больше остальных, хотя мы истребители, и «долбить» землю – не наше основное предназначение. 
Сегодня нам торжественно пообещали, что прилет наших заменщиков произойдет не позднее 15 июля. Чувствуется общая усталость, случай с А.Гордиюком тому подтверждение.»

       В Баграме гепатитом болело трое. Я заболел первым, "сдался" сразу же доктору (моя печенка дороже полетов, я не идиот гробить свое здоровье) и он сказал лежать и "созревать" для дальнейшей сдачи в медсанбат. Кстати, вместе "сдавались" и выписывались с Серегой Бухаровым, праваком Ми-8МТ, спасшем меня 15 июня в свой ПОСЛЕДНИЙ боевой день (заменщики уже водку пьянствовали в модулях)  он ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ увидел мой парашют. Несколько раз подходил Карев и выспрашивал симптомы. Благодаря "вказивкам" майора Чечнева и моей лояльности к моей печени болел по минимуму - всего 20 дней в Кизыл-Арвате на двухярусных кроватях переполненных палат. Аналогии Карева "Так знакомые мне броски по крену, когда кажется, что голова болтается вправо влево по кабине – субъективные ощущения приходящего в сознание человека" мне незнакомы. В полете сознание не терял, больной или выпивший в кабину не лез, задницу по колличеству боевых вылетов не рвал (дело старшего летчика добросовестно выполнять приказы. К сожалению, которое пришло после 15 июня, не всегда добросовестные, мягко выражаясь), усталости не ощущал по причине добросовестного выполнения режима, питания, отдыха. И то что Карев про меня здесь пишет очередное его вранье. Я ему ни разу не жаловался и тем более не исповедовался. Вранье и то что "Вообще что-то в последнее время у него (Чечнева) с летчиками конфликты". Ни одного конфликта (кроме каревского) не было. А суть этой фразы автор детально расписывает по датах. Я просто имею в летной книжке на одну посадку меньше чем взлетов в Баграме.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

В результате, летать мы начали только 11 сентября. Вечером, при заходе на посадку, после дальнего привода капитан Самойло столкнулся со стаей птиц, двигатель остановился. Летчик, хладнокровно, удерживая самолет от крена, катапультировался, самолет упал перед ближним приводом. 

Капитан Самойло заменился в Монголию в 1982г. Катапультировался Вася Шульга.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Александр, что за бред, кто Вас шантажировал, какой приказ об атаке с одним боевым курсом, когда можно с разных, и для чего? Я не хотел копаться в грязном белье, но тогда Вы не могли сказать ничего вразумительного, управлялся ли самолет в поперечном и продольном отношении, а твердили лишь о бросках по крену. И удивило в первую очередь то, что не выяснив, управляется ли самолет, Вы сразу его покинули, правда было это совсем рядом с аэродромом. И это не только мое мнение, но и П.Тарасевича, В.Васильева, В. Евтухова и М.Степанова. 
> Вы все твердите, что Вас подставили, но те, кто "подставили", почему-то летали сами в несколько раз больше Вас. Я же потом подписывал Вам летную характеристику на ВЛК, в которой ничего не было о потере сознания, какой тут шантаж, давайте закроем эту тему и не будем поливать друг дуга грязью.
> А что касается "кучи ракетоносцев", то интересно, посмотрев хотя бы на современные фото с Google, выслушать Ваши предложения по размещению на аэродроме дежурных сил, а также трех полков, трех отдельных эскадрилий и всех гостей. А 4 самолета ДЗ с 79 по 89 год всегда стояли два в обваловке и два рядом на площадке напротив 1-й РД.


Очередное вранье (теперь уже пенсионера?) Карева: "И удивило в первую очередь то, что не выяснив, управляется ли самолет, Вы сразу его покинули..." Герой (посмертно, сбит на Су-25 21.01.84) п/п-к Рубан на пикировании (по тестеру) 7 сек. боролся со вращением самолета (из разбора командующего ВВС 40А Колодия в мае в клубе перед летчиками и вертолетчиками). А по какому САРППу Карев определил что "Вы сразу его покинули". Сразу- это сколько секунд и какая безопасная высота для покидания, чтобы остаться живым, хотя есть 90% попасть в плен или быть убитым на парашюте (по мне стреляла вся "зеленка" из автоматов и один пулемет. Карев и в это не верит? Через 2 часа Стецюк-Игуменов на спарке (с разными курсами и конечно приличной скорости и высоте) разыскивая место падения самолета привезли в подвесном баке пулю 5.45. Им повезло больше чем мне. А если б пуля попала в автоматику двигателя, управление, гидросистемы или самолет бы взорвался в воздухе Карев смог бы "вразумительно" оправдать свой идиотский приказ "работать с одним курсом по сдвоенной цели"?  Можно быть глухим, тупым (Карев успешно проходил ВЛК и это к нему неприменимо), но он подлый уже 25 лет по отношению ко мне. 15 июня в 5.00 в классе предполетных п-к Тарасевич под магнитофон приказывает нам бомбить с разницей в б.курсах не менее 30град (и так весь год,выполняя указания замкомТуркВО г-ла Табунщикова). В 5.10 на "Соколе" замкомполка Карев звену п/п-ка Степанова по фотопланшету УСТНО приказывает по сдвоенной цели работать конкретно с курсом 320град (я приказываю от имени комполка-я отвечаю, хотя командир живой и в пределах досягаемости по телефону находится на КП полка). Со дня сбития Игоря Долгих 29.10.83 Карев провел 2 "занятия", доказывал, убеждал а потом приказал (мы ж не идиоты верить такому "педагогу" - для нас достаточно приказа командира Тарасевича и здравого смысла этого приказа). Но угроза Карева записать взыскание "за невыполнение боевого приказа" летчику, комэске и командиру групы, да и все знали что в любом случае Карев будет командиром 927иап после Афгана... В 5.15 командир группы Степанов, выполняя последний приказ (Карева), дает указания звену работать веером одиночно (как всегда) с курсом 320град. Перед взлетом в 5.30 п-к Тарасевич по радио дает указание работать не веером, а парами с прикрытием (на КП 108мсд комиссия из Москвы и будут нас прослушивать). В 5.47 (шестой заход на сдвоенную цель с курсом 320) на выводе (в нижней точке 600м) на боевом развороте с перегрузкой 5-6ед. (противоракетный маневр) в наборе 30град. (за фонарем голубое безоблачное небо) с высоты 800м начались броски по крену с частотой 2-3 кренения в секунду и невозможностью определить высоту (главный показатель безопасности прыгать-не прыгать) по прибору. Зафиксировал рули нейтрально, но броски не прекратились. А когда перевел взгляд на лобовое стекло, то вместо неба - желтая земля и виноградники, на глаз метров 600 высоты. Вспомнил как катапультировался Сырников в Березе где-то на высоте 600, как Рубан 7сек. боролся с креном и принял решение покинуть этот уже нерабочий кабинет. С аэродрома видели вращение самолета и катапультирование вниз под 45град. КЗ Игуменов, который должен был прикрывать меня сзади (1-2км) по последнему приказу п-ка Тарасевича (это не просто случайность, а здравая логика настоящего командира: указание Кареву рассредоточить самолеты в ДЗ, бомбить с разницей не менее 30, и 17 минут назад указание "парой с прикрытием") колебания крена, вращение самолета, сброс фонаря и вспышку катапультирования не видел (просто не смотрел за мной, а смотрел на цель и доложил "попал"-в доказательство этого слышали в эфире все). Карев так дотошно "копался в грязном белье" расследуя как начВОТП "разложил" самолет (очередное вранье Карева, который сам же и упоминает летчика, техника, инженера-"рыльце в пушку") а когда САМ отдал приказ (противоположный!!!) уже НЕ ПОМНИТ свое "грязное белье": "какой приказ об атаке с одним боевым курсом, когда можно с разных, и для чего?", 
"Вы не могли сказать ничего вразумительного, управлялся ли самолет в поперечном и продольном отношении, а твердили лишь о бросках по крену. И удивило в первую очередь то, что не выяснив, управляется ли самолет, Вы сразу его покинули." Вот оно, употребляемое Каревым выражение "наказание невиновных" в его исполнении. Я твержу не подставили, а конкретно - подставил один Карев, нарушив те приказы устава которыми нас запугивал и приказы Табунщикова, Тарасевича.  
"...но те, кто "подставили", почему-то летали сами в несколько раз больше Вас" - не "почему-то", а целенаправленно набирая колличество боевых вылетов (невзирая на 2 потери сознания в воздухе на одноместном самолете!) для своей карьеры. Ведь Карев не ставил себя дежурить 10 дней в ДЗ, 10 дней на вышке и только 10 летать в месяц! Это же Карев пишет про себя, что налетал за июнь 67 часов, больше всех!  Сам планирует, сам летает и сам же еще меня укоряет что я мало летал!!! На русском языке  такое поведение руководящего (а в армии это единоначалие, хотя Карев просто "плюет" на приказы вышестоящих начальников, никому нельзя нарушать, только ему одному, потому что он Карев!) называется словом подлость, бессовестно и безнаказанно используя командирскую власть. 
Мы выполняли устный противоречивый приказ Карева, в результате чего мой самолет подбили (вовремя и удачно катапультировался), на парашюте по мне стреляли около минуты (не попали), на земле мог попасть в плен, пробежали рядом два духа (я на берегу арыка, парашют на деревьях-не заметили), убежал в другую сторону и обозначил себя ПСНД (Ефимов-Бухаров рискуя собой в свой ПОСЛЕДНИЙ день спасли меня), в госпитале с переломом позвоночника предрекали койку инвалида на всю жизнь, лежал 2 недели, не отправляли в Бурденко и я вопреки начал учиться по-новому ходить сам. Уже командир Карев списал меня на РСП и подписав рапорт, за спиной противодействовал восстановлению на МиГ-21, но благодаря вмешательству Петра Петровича я еще летал 7 лет и закончил на МиГ-29. И правильно подметил Слава Волосатов, но так поступает не "почти", а настоящий враг, используя свое начальственное положение. Можешь сам летать больным, пьяным, терять сознание в полете 2 раза, вверх ногами, вперед задом  - но зачем подставлять других и еще харахориться "почему-то летали сами в несколько раз больше". Явно проблемы... После того как сгорели в ДЗ три "лишних" самолета Карев выполнил указание рассредоточить не только командира, но и "военизированных крестьян". Но какой ценой! А через 25 лет опять та же пластинка: "А что касается "кучи ракетоносцев", то интересно, посмотрев хотя бы на современные фото с Google, выслушать Ваши предложения по размещению на аэродроме дежурных сил..." История учит, что кого-то даже через 25 лет не научила. Это очень серьезная проблема... И по всей видимости неизлечимая...

----------


## эрнест лайпанов

Здравствуйте Дмитрий!С большим удовольствием прочол "Афганский дневник"и"Записки лётчика-истребителя".Большое спасибо!Скажите пожалуйста,а как слолжилась вша лётная каръера после развала нашей страны? Эпилог вашего дневника,мне показался очень грустным.

----------


## Fighter

> по мне стреляла вся "зеленка" из автоматов и один пулемет....


Саша мне просто противно оправдываться перед Вами. Ведь не было никакого  приказа атаковать с одним боевым курсом, как не было приказа о бредовом рассредоточении дежурного звена, оно все десять лет до нас и после всегда было в районе 1-ой РД, 
Уважение достигается делами, бог свидетель, я никогда не имел против Вас никакого предубеждения. Но Вы начали эту склоку, используя главный аргумент «Сам дурак». В этом случае я читаю возможным привести дословные строки из дневника «бессовестного человека» которые я, в отличие от Вас, не придумал через 25 лет, а записал тогда, 15 июня 1984 года.
*15 июня 1984 г. У нас еще одна потеря, к счастью, только самолета. Утром при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома катапультировался капитан А.Гордиюк. Я взлетел раньше, а когда сел, летчик был уже на аэродроме, подобрали его через 3 минуты после приземления. По рассказу летчика на выводе почувствовал резкие броски по крену и катапультировался. Не мог сказать ничего вразумительного, управлялся ли самолет в продольном отношении, почему катапультировался в наборе высоты, при бросках  по крену автопилот не  выключил. Разведка, на запрос, откуда велась стрельба, сообщила, что никакого противодействия не было, мстить за потерю не кому. Вечером с командиром и генералом В.А.Васильевым обсудили происшедшее. Летчик конечно слабак, особенно эмоционально, видно летал слишком часто глядя на держки катапульты. Но слава богу жив, железо оно хоть и одухотворенное и летающее, но все равно раньше или позже на слом, поэтому никаких других версий официально выдвигать не будем!* 
Могу по просьбе отсканировать страницу из дневника, написанную перьевой ручкой для записей в летной книжке, таких сейчас уже нет!
А теперь Вы твердите какой то бред про приказы об атаке с курсом 320. Кстати, ни в одном боевом приказе на удары никогда не определялись боевые курсы для атаки группы, это определял командир ударной группы. В тот день, 15 июня Вашим командиром группы был М.Степанов. Вы считаете, что подчиняясь моим «преступным» указаниям, он заставил всех атаковать цель с курсом на « Москву»? 
В вашем докладе не было ни слова про стрельбу со всех сторон по парашюту, ни по пробегающих рядом духов, Вы потом все это придумали!
По данным разведки в этом ударе вообще не было никакого противодействия с земли. Обычно такие случаи, особенно при поражении своих самолетов и ли вертолетов никогда ни оставались безнаказанными.
Причем, если не было точных данных, откуда стреляли, удар производился по всей площади. Тут же разведгруппы не могли ничего сказать, откуда велся огонь, потому что его не было!




> Но угроза Карева записать взыскание "за невыполнение боевого приказа" летчику, комэске и командиру групы, .. В 5.15 командир группы Степанов, выполняя последний приказ (Карева), дает указания звену работать веером одиночно (как всегда) с курсом 320град. ...Перед взлетом в 5.30 п-к Тарасевич по радио дает указание работать не веером, а парами с прикрытием (на КП 108мсд комиссия из Москвы и будут нас прослушивать). ...


Так чей приказ Вы выполняли, и с какого бодуна, да и зачем, командир стал менять поо радио данные предполетных указаний?
Саша у Вас плохо с памятью, Миша Степанов может это подтвердить, Вы все это придумали. Даже предположив в страшном сне, что я собирался Вас угробить, почему с курсом 320, а не 320 и 140? Зачем мне, да еще от имени командира полка, при живом командире ударной группы определять БК в обычном ударе вблизи аэродрома! К тому же у меня были свои заботы, своей группой я взлетел раньше Вас.



> в наборе 30град. (за фонарем голубое безоблачное небо) с высоты 800м начались броски по крену с частотой 2-3 кренения в секунду и невозможностью определить высоту (главный показатель безопасности прыгать-не прыгать) по прибору. Зафиксировал рули нейтрально, но броски не прекратились. А когда перевел взгляд на лобовое стекло, то вместо неба - желтая земля и виноградники, на глаз метров 600 высоты
> ...


При наборе с углом 30, как это вдруг через секунду оказалась впереди  земля?




> Впомнил как катапультировался Сырников в Березе где-то на высоте 600, как Рубан 7сек. боролся с креном и принял решение покинуть этот уже нерабочий кабинет ...


Да, кабина для Вас была кабинетом.  
Всегда меня возмущал непрофессионализм, в том числе у летчиков. Если тебе дала судьба среди тысяч желающих быть выше и быстрее всех, обрести немыслемую для обычного человека свободу в пространстве, то почему нельзя впитать в себя все данные самолета, РЛЭ (тогда еще «инструкцию летчику»), информацию о противнике и т.д.  Я не говорю о том, что многие мои коллеги не могли отличить F-15 от F-16, не знали, какой самолет стоит на вооружении противника, не знали, да и не хотели ничего знать ни о тактике воздушного боя, ни о вооружении противника. Я уже не говорю об инструкции летчику и действиях в особых случаях в полете! Вы, Саша, относились именно к таким горе-летчикам, которые взлетали как на подвиг, а в инструкции выучили одну главу о порядке катапультирования. Впрочем, и в этом проявили дилетантство и не удосужили себя после посадки в кабину максимально притянуть поясные ремни.




> С аэродрома видели вращение самолета и катапультирование вниз под 45град...


И кто же это видел? На дальности 8-10 км с курсом 320 (от аэродрома) определить угол 45 град??? Не было не одного доклада видевших, опять выдумки!




> Уже командир Карев списал меня на РСП и подписав рапорт, за спиной противодействовал восстановлению на МиГ-21, но благодаря вмешательству Петра Петровича...


Это кадры, согласно приказа МО, всех даже временно списанных летчиков выводили за штат и переводили на нелетные должности. Если бы я хоть раз упомянул о потере сознания, то вряд ли Вы бы восстановились на летной должности,  я потом подписывал Вам характеристику, где ни слова не было о потере сознания, я же потом отправил Вас по замене за границу!




> " История учит, что кого-то даже через 25 лет не научила. Это очень серьезная проблема... И по всей видимости неизлечимая...


Да, Вы то ни этой, ни прежней истории не знали и не знаете.
Подводя итоги нашей склочной дискуссии, за которую мне откровенно стыдно,  наградил же бог таким однополчанином, в Ваших словах полный бред,  вранье и бабская возня в грязном белье!  И все это только потому, что через столько лет,  да и не по моей вине, вещи были названы своими именами. Ведь эта  склока и оскорбления возникли после запоздалого прочтения статьи в Мире Авиации, где я имел честь не упоминать в описываемых происшествиях Вашу фамилию.  
Могу посоветовать Вам  впредь не светиться своим именем, ибо Вас ждут воспоминания по теме старшего штурмана полка  Виталия Евтухова,  командира вашей ударной группы Михаила Васильевича Степанова и его славного ведомого Анатолия Черноволода, а также мнение по этому поводу нашего батяни-командира Петра Петровича Тарасевича.

----------


## Морячок

Уважаемый Fighter (простите, я уж "по-форумному", Вас, по привычке, буду именвать  :Smile: ),
да, не стОит так реагировать на всякий вздор... Лично для себя, по прочтении "трудов" Вашего сослуживца-"писарчука" - я выводы сделал, кто есть ху... Полагаю - не я один. Так что - не заморачивайтесь понапрасну. Есть в природе такие... "штатно-обиженные".

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

"31 мая 1984 г. Завершаю месяц пятью боевыми вылетами, общий счет давно перевалил за 400. Май выдался очень напряженным, ни дня отдыха, 31 летный день, у меня 117 боевых вылетов с налетом 67 часов.     
2 июля 1984 г. Разменял полтысячи вылетов.
                                 ЭПИЛОГ
Отпустил в Польшу и Виталия Евтухова, не мог ради своего благополучия оставить в полку своего друга, ведь в те времена заграница была единственным средством улучшить свое материальное положение."

     Если «друг» о старшем штурмане 927иап Виталие Васильевиче Евтухове из своей личной «скромности»  не пишет, что больше всех боевых вылетов выполнил именно старший штурман (где-то более 700 из общего полкового числа 7000 - у кого есть точные данные – поправляйте!), придется добавить. Однажды в группе Евтухова наносили удар по позиции ДШК на господствующей высоте у дороги на Джелалабад. Позиция размером как туалетный домик. Виталий Васильевич скрутил 2 виража, уточняя превышение и как результат – прямейшее попадание, а после его «пятисоток» остальные трое только «шлифовали» воронки нашего штурмана. 
  Очень хочется чтоб все знали: именно благодаря командиру 927иап Петру Петровичу Тарасевичу и Виталию Васильевичу у нас дырок и потерь было мало, но нашу «пехоту» мы поддерживали по-чесному, бросая с 1200м (в нижней точке 600м) с наибольшей эффективностью. Петр Петрович после отлета франковцев так и сказал: на земле наша молодежь и мы должны сделать все, чтоб потерь у них не было. В мае 1984 уже покойный Коля Глова не выполнил указание с Ан-26РТ о запрете работы без связи  с авианаводчиком из колонны (погибли – за ними охотились в первую очередь) которую южнее Чаугани в ущелье зажала группа  160 моджахедов (они шли в Панджер на джихад).  Коля твердым голосом доложил: ответственность беру на себя! «Вас понял, под вашу ответственность» повеселевшим тоном разрешили с борта. На подведении в присутствии всех пилотов командующий Колодий сначала поднял командира Тарасевича а затем командира группы Глову и объявил благодарность за его инициативу. Из 160 «духов» половина осталась на склонах, а остальные «передумали» идти на Панджшер. И наша колонна была спасена.

  P.S. Это не дневник про историю 927иап на войне, а про себя (разменял 1-ю сотню, 2-ю, 500) с отрицательной стороны:
 -     история с его гепатитом – командующий «проговорился» и доктор обижен;
-	других отстранял, а сам пьяный летал;
-	терял 2 раза сознание в воздухе, но обвиняет в этом меня;
-     беспричинно лично вывел через месяц (в 1983) из строя несколько ГШ-23, но употребляет местоимение «мы»;
-   приказывал нам вопреки генералу, командиру, здравому смыслу бомбить с одним курсом, а теперь «возмущается» с детской наивностью: «неужели это я»?;
-    стрелять из пушки с выводом на высоте 20-30м (рано, рано, пора) - ИДИОТИЗМ!!!;
-    "дотошное" расследование поломки самолета у начальника ВОТП, а потери 4+1 самолетов11.05.84 и 15.06.84 - вскользь ("новичкам" везет - Кареву , соответственно не повезло, про пулю в спарке МиГ-21УМ 15.06 и то что мой ведущий меня дважды похоронил еще в воздухе вообще молчок - опять "не знаю"? А почему не записал в дневник как про начальника ВОТП? На одном заостряет значение, другое невыгодно - замалчивает); 
-      "перепрыгнул" Ми-8 (высота 4,77м + 1м) на взлете и не свалился, сопло не "слиплось" и даже фальшкиль целый: сюжет для агента 007;
-	уже в Березе перед первой сменой полетов накануне устроил ночную тревогу – погиб молодой летчик.

----------


## Transit

> ...из общего полкового числа 7000 - у кого есть точные данные – поправляйте...


Согласно исторической справке 927-й иап выполнил в РА 7 300 боевых вылетов с общим налетом 6 500 часов.
Вам бы тоже воспоминания написать - с удовольствием бы почитал.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

Цитата:Сообщение от Fighter  
Ну не Вам об этом судить, Вы до этого вообще не дошли, глядя на высоте ниже 600 м только на держки катапульты. Так всегда стреляли раньше на войне, тут только больше скорость, надо лишь "не бздеть" и ВИДЕТЬ высоту!

«Творческий» (личный) поиск Fighter (никем с 1983г. не одобренный) 
«15 мая 1984 г. В связи с особой влетанностью на предельно малой высоте, стал видеть и чувствовать буквально метры высоты. Теперь применяю иную (давно забытую старую) методику стрельбы из пушки. Визуальный контроль высоты и резкий, одним махом, вывод с перегрузкой 6-7 на высоте 20-30 м. Вся стрельба занимает 4-4,5 секунды, с расходом всего БК ».
«Мир авиации» 1998-1: «Высокий уровень натренированности летчиков, особенно в полетах на высотах 50-100 м позволил применять два известных, но новых для сверхзвуковых истребителей варианта стрельбы из пушки.»
Результаты «творческого» (личного) поиска Fighter (редакция автора). 
«12 июня 1984 г …на некоторых из них уже выработан ресурс пушечных стволов. Сегодня обратил внимание на сильное рассеивание при стрельбе, а в следующем полете снаряд вообще срезал один лепесток передней антенны СРЗО, это градусов пять от оси ствола. На этом самолете больше из пушки стрелять нельзя, запасных стволов для замены уже нет. 
«Мир авиации» 1998-1: Кстати, привезенные с собой трассирующие снаряды мы расстреляли за первые недели, а в последующий год, несмотря на запросы, не получили ни одной партии. К лету 1984 г. на многих самолетах ресурс стволов ГШ-23 был выработан. Такая пушка начинала «брызгать» снаряды в разные стороны с отклонением от оси в несколько градусов, произошло даже несколько случаев срезания снарядами передней антенны СРЗО».

«…привезенные с собой трассирующие снаряды мы расстреляли за первые недели.» «Мы» – это Карев («скромный» - один вывел пушки из строя и трассеры (для применения по воздушным целям!) за «первые недели» 83-го: сам же и признается! а не «к лету 84-го») расстрелял по глиняным крышам (после бомбового удара), т.е. из пушки по воробьям в прямом смысле. Начальник вооружения доложил командиру еще в июле 1983 о плачевном состоянии пушек на МиГ-21БИС и Кареву было запрещено использовать ГШ-23 по пустякам. Нам же Карев еще в июне 1983 лично запретил стрельбу из ГШ-23 по наземным целям из соображений «безопасности». Лично я ни разу за год не использовал пушку – не было необходимости.
Ну, очень удивляет «методическое» выведение Каревым боеспособных МиГ-21БИС в разряд "небоеготовых» («сильное рассеивание при стрельбе, а в следующем полете снаряд вообще срезал один лепесток передней антенны СРЗО, это градусов пять от оси ствола. На этом самолете больше из пушки стрелять нельзя, запасных стволов для замены уже нет»). К примеру, на аэродроме Хойна снаряд из пушки успел взвестись и разорвать снизу фюзеляж. Повезло пилоту – двигатель не остановился, но лопатки повреждены. В сталинские времена Карева точно поставили бы к стенке без следствия – письменные признания налицо для приговора.
«Высокий уровень натренированности летчиков, особенно в полетах на высотах 50-100 м» («…стал видеть и чувствовать буквально метры высоты») – скромная оценка своих «исследовательских» полетов. Остальным было так летать запрещено (единственное за что стоит поблагодарить – мы все равно бы глупо не подставлялись и не стреляли из пушки по воробьям в прямом смысле). С курсантских времен известно – выпустить всю очередь 200 снарядов за 4 сек. (из-за большой скорострельности 3000-3200 выстр./мин. стволы не успевают охладиться и их просто-напросто коробит: вот и причина срезания антенны СРЗО возле носовой стойки) оправдано только по вражеским самолетам. После этого ГШ-23 выбрасывается, но из-за сбитого F-16 это оправдано. А вывод на высоте 20-30м (не только в зоне рикошета снарядов, осколков, но даже броска «оружия пролетариата» - булыжника) самоубийствиен. 
Молодые военные летчики, такой стрельбе вас больше НИКТО не будет учить в строевых частях, а только отстранят от полетов. Есть отработанная и подтвержденная кровью (!!!) за 50 лет (!!!) методика стрельбы из пушки по наземным целям на МиГ-21,23,27,29 и Су-17,25,27 с безопасной высотой вывода 200м. «Забытое» по-Кареву применялось на самолетах с поршневыми двигателями. Воспринимайте это не как новый (старый) "боевой опыт", заслуживающий повторения, а с юмором (как, к примеру, записки бравого солдата Швейка или сценарий новой серии "агента 007"). В пивбаре допустимо такое рассказывать собутыльникам, а на страницах этого авиационного сайта... Но у него свои "понятия" + упоминаемое им "давление сверху" (сам говорит без стеснения!). Fighter ни тогда, а тем более сейчас, за свои "слова" никакой юридической, моральной, дисциплинарной, религиозной отвественности не нес. Пусть лучше честно расскажет, как в Березе через 2 года лишился должности командира 927иап. До сих пор никто не знает, а вот это как раз очень интересно услышать от автора "записок".

----------


## wings

Прочитал дневник с большим интересом, очень понравился.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

- 11 мая 1984 г. У меня с утренней разведкой обычные 5 вылетов.
Сегодня ночью, в ответ на операцию, духи предприняли первый серьезный обстрел аэродрома из перевозимых реактивных установок. Как обычно случается, новичкам повезло, один 122 мм снаряд в фосфорном снаряжении, третий из четырех в серии, угодил в обваловку нашего дежурного звена, где стояли два МиГ-21бис. Самолеты сразу вспыхнули, стали сходить ракеты, рваться снаряды, зацепило и вторую стоящую рядом пару. Пожарные машины сумели приблизиться только через полчаса, когда у нас было уже на 4 самолета меньше. Кое-как успели раскатить стоящие вблизи Су-17, на них уже начали дымиться чехлы.
- 18 мая 1984 г. У нас еще одно небольшое происшествие. Комэск Миша Степанов...
- ... ибо Вас (т.е. Гордиюка) ждут воспоминания по теме старшего штурмана полка Виталия Евтухова, командира вашей ударной группы Михаила Васильевича Степанова и его славного ведомого Анатолия Черноволода, а также мнение по этому поводу нашего батяни-командира Петра Петровича Тарасевича.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Михаил Васильевич Степанов, «прошедший» Египет, Кубу, Вьетнам, Афганистан (в 1983-84, повторно в 1986-89г.г. – географический рекорд для истории 927иап!) явно «не имеет чести» быть упомянутым  «пофамильно» автором афганского дневника (склока со стороны Карева? – а про колличество своих вылетов не забыл «зафиксировать» в дневнике перьевой ручкой) в  роковом событии для полка 11 мая 1984г. Но необъективно "в небольшом происшествии" 18.05.84 и для «страшилки» Карев «имеет честь» назвать его даже по имени. Не поправляю, не уточняю. Не версия, поскольку видел сам все воочию. С Каревым на нашу афганскую историю 927иап у нас противоположные взгляды и описания по многим событиям, хотя были в одном месте в одно время. Пусть меня «поправят» другие, если что-то не знаю.

   -10 мая 1984. Мое предпоследнее дневное дежурство в ДЗ. Меняемся за полчаса до наступления сумерек. Взлетела наша группа перед закатом. Удар «рукой подать» - в 16 км на посадочном в сторону Кабула. Собираются главари Парванской долины (в каждом кищлаке несколько групп самообороны) решить какие-то глобальные вопросы (Панджшерская операция после годового перемирия с 20 мая в разгаре) и заодно «деловой» ужин (только после захода солнца). Значит, все уже сидят на местах, т.е. на ковре «за столом». Внезапность гарантирована: так поздно авиация никогда не применялась, плюс первый заход по фотопланшету. Больше ничего не знаю (не учавствовал), но уезжая с аэродрома впервые за год видел трассеры с земли в тени гор заходящего солнца. Очень много «светлячков», аж стало не по себе – как бы кого-то не ужалили. Вроде бы праздничный салют – стреляли из разных мест «зеленки». В обычных вылетах при солнечном свете с 3000м этот фейерверк не виден, а ниже все внимание точке на прицеле, скорость, высота, скольжение…  
- 11 мая 1984. Сменили ночники (Михаил Васильевич Степанов и Черноволод Анатолий Иванович), они рассказали о результатах вчерашнего удара (данные разведки): 60-80 потерь главарей. Сегодня вечером (тоже после захода солнца будут их хоронить), соберется еще больше. Опять «задуман»  удар в сумерках. Но «задумка» (ударить) оказалась взаимной. В 23.30 снится «сон»: старшина у солдат прапорщик Светличный бегает по нашему модулю и не дает спать. Своим командирским голосом кричит: «Всем летчикам взять автоматы и срочно на выход!» Какой «выход с автоматами», мы же летчики и не его подчиненные, даже не с его модуля, отдыхаем перед полетами?! Надо пожаловаться доктору. И только крик самого доктора Владимира Чечнева  в открытую дверь поставил «сонное царство» комнаты «на уши»: всем на улицу, аэродром обстреливают! Безлунная черная южная ночь, как в пословице – хоть глаз выколи. И только со стороны полосы автоматная стрельба (свои), взрывы (кислородные баллоны и пневматики), и в сполохах света черные дымы горящего керосина. По модулям не стреляли, пошли досыпать; предполетный режим необходим для светлой головы, своей безопасности и точных ударов. В обваловке ДЗ было 2 комнаты для солдат. Ударной волной от прямого попадания в крыло рядом с дверью одной комнаты ее вышибло и разлился горящий керосин. Один из двух солдат успел надеть сандалеты и в трусах через горящие лужи выскочил на улицу. Второй, оглушенный взрывом, так и не выбежал, спасаясь от дыма и огня накрытым одеялом. Не помогло, погиб… Это единственная человеческая потеря полка за год. Из противоположной комнаты трое бойцов спаслись. Двум летчикам и двум техникам, спавшим в домике, тоже повезло – вовремя покинули горящие и рвущиеся самолеты в обваловке. Хотя в соседней обваловке… был склад бомб «сухих» (фото внизу текста). Вот это крупно повезло всем оставшимся в живых! Могла быть воронка метров сто! И очень повезло любителям сна на свежем воздухе! Май – брачный месяц у скорпионов, укусы смертельные. Фамилии уже не помню, но на ночном дежурстве были молодые техники, которые для «предохранения» от сексуально озабоченных самцов спали на пропахших керосином матах на плоскостях самолета. Высоко (где-то 1,6м), хорда крыла (4м) и размах (7м) позволяли разместиться не только 4-м офицерам, но и бойцам: не жарко и антискорпионно, над головой звезды... «Старые» и опытные считали (на всякий «пожарный»), что хоть оно и душно в 4-х стенах, но шальная пуля «не прилетит» и от осколков спасет. Из двух бед выбрали меньшее зло – и не ошиблись! Михал Васильич и Анатолий Иваныч могут более детально рассказать, а из техников, если не ошибаюсь, помню Коль Колича – техника борта №01, жить которому (борту) осталось чуть больше месяца. Можно было бы «писателю» и упомянуть фамилию старшего ДЗ: жертв могло оказаться больше. Про «заезд» в душ он запомнил, а тут… Очередная склока… 
    Своим ударом накануне 10 мая мы моджахедов «достали» и ночью 11 мая они показали, что «военизированные крестьяне» (выражение Карева) умеют воевать лучше некоторых кадровых «военных» с академическим образованием - одним снарядом «уложили» 4-ре МиГ-21БИС! Какое ж это «новичкам повезло» - они воюют уже пятый год! "Новички"... Разве не вранье? Обстреливали и раньше (внизу текста подтверждение соседей из 262оваэ - 25.04.82), нас об этом предупреждали и полковник Тарасевич давал указание еще в июле 1983-го, но… Не помню от кого слышал (управление полка), но стреляли с той позиции, что и раньше. Она находилась юго-восточнее с превышением. Днем сделали «холодную пристрелку» по азимуту, а ночью кто-то по радиостанции на аэродроме подкорректировал: перелет 1000-перелет 500-прямое! Ночь ведь была безлунная! Для предупреждения повторных обстрелов с этой уже пристрелянной позиции там расположили наш пост – танк. Он был виден всегда при заходе на посадку. С этой ночи начали барражировать над аэродромами вертолеты - мне с верху видно все, ты так и знай!
     Где-то через пару недель после этого обстрела афганский вертолет вместо правого разворота на Кабул от центра полосы,  пролетев дальше обычного до нашей стоянки на высоте 20-30м левым разворотом с набором пересек ВПП. Нелогичный и неправильный отход! И через два дня в 12.55 (афганцы были на обеде, а мы сидели в кабинах по вызову - потому время запомнил, должны были на обед ехать) в 300м от «Сокола» и наших самолетов такой же фосфорный снаряд на наших глазах угодил в стену афганской ТЭЧ. Но это был один выстрел и стреляли уже с противоположной стороны аєродрома из зеленки. Афганский вертолет разворачивался как раз над нами и, по-моему, это было сделано именно с умыслом обозначить нашу стоянку для равнинной стрельбы. Если совпадение, то очень подозрительное.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

-«Мир авиации» 1998-1.  «Наиболее часто обнаруживался огонь малокалиберной зенитной артиллерии (23 мм) и крупнокалиберных пулеметов (12,7 и 14,5 мм). Эти средства имели дальность эффективного огня не более 2000 м. При сбросе бомб с пикирования на высоте 1200 м и выводе с перегрузкой 7 ед. самолет практически не заходил в зону эффективного огня.»
-12 августа 1983 г. Два боевых вылета, оба раза летали восьмерками. В последнее время установили более тесную связь с местными разведгруппами, они как из ГРУ, так и из КГБ. Почти каждый день имеем информацию (фотопланшеты) о дополнительных целях в районе аэродрома, которые можно использовать как запасные, в случае срыва удара. Не все заявки разведки удовлетворяются в ВВС 40А, к тому же есть цели, удар по которым надо выполнить немедленно.
-15 августа 1983 г. Сегодня у меня сотый боевой вылет, четвертый за день.
-19 августа 1983 г. Вчера в Кандагаре потерян Су-17 156 апиб из Маров-2, самолет при ударе без вывода упал возле цели, летчик погиб. Мы тоже получили первую «посылку» от духов - 12,7-мм пуля ДШК попала в переднюю кромку левого крыла, пробила лонжерон и застряла в балке. Топливные пары в крыльевом баке-отсеке не взорвались, лишь на секунду воспламенились и немного вспучили обшивку. Повреждение было обнаружено после посадки, крыло придется полностью менять.
-(форум) «Вы, Саша, относились именно к таким горе-летчикам, которые взлетали как на подвиг, а в инструкции выучили одну главу о порядке катапультирования. Впрочем, и в этом проявили дилетантство и не удосужили себя после посадки в кабину максимально притянуть поясные ремни. Подводя итоги нашей склочной дискуссии, за которую мне откровенно стыдно, наградил же бог таким однополчанином, в Ваших словах полный бред, вранье и бабская возня в грязном белье!»
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Для «однополчан» Fighter, имеющих понятие о «штатно обиженных» (в академию, в командиры, в главкомы не все стремятся): очень старый анекдот о легкоатлетическом соревновании руководителей СССР и США. Старый больной генсек, «естесснно», занял второе место, здоровый и молодящийся – первое. Но недобросовестная пропаганда «преподнесла» выгодный результат, исказив истину: генсек занял почетное второе место, а президент позорное предпоследнее. Стиль записок Fighter, претендующий на дневник (безупречно, честно и объективно), «грешит» такими же приемами. Лично я его «склоки» пережил  в прямом смысле еще утром 15 июня 1984-го, за историю 927иап обидно. А потому не могу пропустить закономерную (опять его «склоки»!) «забывчивость» писателя дневника упоминать фамилии однополчан и в позитивном свете. Бытовую ситуацию с летчиком Путятиным автор помнит, а то, что именно тоже летчик старший лейтенант Серега Путятин («Мы тоже получили первую «посылку» от духов…») первый в списке везений 927иап – упоминает анонимно. Свой полет с парторгом Николаем Барабашовым описал «красочно» (даже пилотам иногда «плохеет», Карев сам же признался, что дважды терял сознание в полете! - а закономерности физиологии у нелетчиков в кабине МиГ-21: явление нормальное), но опять «забыл» отметить очередное везение полка. Именно с тем же Барабашовым! Николай утром опоздал (!!!) на роковой рейс наших советников (Ан-12) Баграм – Мазари-Шариф – Кандагар  18 января 1984г. (самолет не долетел до первого аэродрома). Я в тот день дежурил на вышке, по его просьбе узнал у афганцев время вылета, выпустил тот самолет на Мазари и, идя на завтрак, встретил спешащего парторга. Хотя его «поезд уже ушел», он все равно продолжил свой путь на аэродром (пеший, и, как оказалось потом, и жизненный). Очень сокрушался, что «влетит» от командования за срыв командировки по его личной вине. А имел реальную возможность (как политработник!) числиться в потерях полка на этой войне! И в истории с душем ДЗ, и при обстреле самого ДЗ личному составу опять повезло! Но в первом случае фамилия называется и не вся история объэктивно, в другом – «забвение» имен. Игорю Долгих (его спас замполит!!! 262оваэ Семин-ком.звена Бушев) и мне с экипажем Ефимов-Бухаров (в их ПОСЛЕДНИЙ!!! боевой день, и я третий за полгода!!!) тоже повезло! Но было еще и забытое Каревым «везение», подаренное летчикам 927иап Баграма  «местными разведгруппами, они как из ГРУ, так и из КГБ». БОЛЬШОЕ спасибо разведке, Вы многих пилотов  спасли своим предупреждением о груше!!! В этом случае пострадали бы как раз первые в группе. Об этом чуть ниже (как «веселые» гурьбой грушу околачивали – просто нельзя не вспомнить и не сказать спасибо «работникам невидимого фронта»). 

    «При сбросе бомб с пикирования на высоте 1200 м и выводе с перегрузкой 7 ед. самолет практически не заходил в зону эффективного огня». 
     В зону эффективного пуска ракеты ПЗРК – да. Перегрузка  на выводе 5-7ед. сводит на «нет» работу системы наведения тепловой головки. При сбросе бомб на высоте 1200м (максимальная высота точного бомбометания для прицела АСП-ПФД на МиГ-21БИС с углом 30град.) и немедленном выводе из-за «просадки» по кривой  в нижней точке высоты 600м не избежать никак. «Фишка», привезенная моим однокурсником в левом крыле (бронебойная, не сплющилась, держал в руках), в том, что пуля вошла в 1м от кабины ПАРАЛЛЕЛЬНО хорде крыла. Это свидетельствует, что пулемет стрелял с той позиции, по которой целился летчик. А прицеливание летчика происходит только на прямолинейном участке. И эта прямая только до высоты 1200м, т.е. утверждение Fighter «на высоте 1200м самолет практически не заходил в зону эффективного огня» - вранье (другой оценки этим и другим утверждениям Карева у меня нет, проверено на себе). Иначе как пуля «неэффективно» оказалась внутри крыла выше тех 1200м? Помню, Сергей рассказывал, что ниже 2000 почувствовал какое-то скольжение, но не придал этому значения – все внимание прицелу. Для стрелкового оружия (автоматы, пулеметы) и метода заградительной стрельбы перегрузка не имеет значения, надо только «угадать» траекторию полета и, возможно, на скорости самолета 1000 одна (вторая уже не успеет с того же ствола) пулька попадет в конструкцию самолета. А там уже как повезет – живучесть современных аппаратов мала: гидросистемы, автоматика двигателя (а он единственный!). И чем больше заходов, тем больше вероятности попасть. «Результат» первым заметил техник на заруливании. А для стреляющего с земли после визуального обнаружения отделяющейся бомбы в запасе 6-8сек. (время падения ФАБ) для того, чтобы «нырнуть» в рядом вырытую каризу (глубокую яму с крышкой). И, конечно, старший лейтенант Путятин был крайним в группе. Крайним с попаданиями «везет» чаще. Еще раз напомню Кареву о двух «занятиях» Карева по сдвоенным целям работать с одним курсом! Это помню не я один! Повезло также однажды и командиру звена Володе Свириденко. Пулю он не привез, но следы своего «поцелуя» она оставила перед левым элероном на небольшом угольнике (фото внизу), предназначенном для создания турбулентных вихрей на околокритических углах атаки. Эти вихри бьют по обшивке элерона и звуком должны насторожить летчика об опасном режиме на малых скоростях. Так не летал, не слышал. Зато на Л-29 перед классическим штопором подобные «удары» слышны часто и боковое энергичное подергивание ручки известно всем. Там роль турбулизатора потока выполнял угольник на передней кромке крыла. На МиГ-21 управление бустерное, по необратимой схеме, подергиваний РУС не бывает. Примерно 20-тисантиметровый по длине (не выше 2 см) дюралевый угольник был обломан посередине – пуля по касательной обшивку крыла не задела. И про дырку у Жени Кутепова (ведомый Изгара Вахитова) на самом конце фюзеляжа (за 5см до конца - фото внизу) при выполнении восстановительного полета на малой высоте (200м и ниже) в безлюдной зоне за медсанбатом в Баграме, и про дырку в подвесном баке МиГ-21УМ 15.06.84  я уже вспоминал. Все это - попадания в места, не влияющие на работоспособность двигателя и самолетных систем. Мне не повезло с выполнением приказа Карева работать по сдвоенной цели с одним курсом, не повезло с «прикрывающим» меня командиром звена, дважды похоронившем в воздухе (может в этом хоть повезет – долго жить буду). «Не повезло» привезти «дырку» в самолете как доказательство (только для Карева) огневого воздействия  60-70 «духов» (из описания цели в боевом приказе) по самолету. «Не повезло» быть раненным (опять же для Карева) при спуске на парашюте, как доказательство обстрела со всех сторон в «зеленке» легкой цели врага. Там у каждого автомат – воюют пятый год! Еще «не повезло» попасть в плен – двое «охотников» пробежали и не заметили меня, парашют на деревьях на берегу арыка. До цели 500м, до ближайших домиков ближе, не все успели прибежать. В этом хоть повезло, а больше всего повезло с экипажем Ми-8МТ  Ефимов-Бухаров-Киншаков. Спасли меня в свой ПОСЛЕДНИЙ боевой день, когда заменщики уже распаковали свои чемоданы. Но про них 26-й год никто не знает! Мало кто знает, что Ефимов за полгода спас ТРОИХ пилотов со «свистков»! Из трех представлений к наградам (еще посадка с подбитым движком в сухое русло!) «реализовано» только первое, как у всех! А за мое спасение в их ПОСЛЕДНИЙ боевой день даже не оформляли документы на Бухарова, единственного, кто меня вовремя заметил в небе и на Ефимова, принявшего опасное для экипажа решение садиться в «зеленке» в 500м от цели, где «по словам» Карева (да еще «ссылкой» на разведку!) одно мирное и смирное население, ни разу не стрельнувшее по бомбящим самолетам и висящему на парашюте больше минуты врагу - шурави!? По кому ж мы тогда наносили боевой бомбовый удар в двух целях с курсом 320??? Кто спер с деревьев парашют, если его  пилоты Ми-8 уже не видели после взлета? Повторюсь, с «крышей» явно не в порядке уже 26-й год, или больше. И мое мнение не одиноко...
СПАСИБО, СЛАВА И ГЛУБОКОЕ УВАЖЕНИЕ НАШИМ СОСЕДЯМ, НАСТОЯШИМ ПИЛОТАМ, ЛЮДЯМ И ОФИЦЕРАМ-ВЕРТОЛЕТЧИКАМ 262 ОВАЭ, спасшим Игоря Долгих и меня!!! Через пару дней ему "стукнет" 26.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

-«12 августа 1983 г. Два боевых вылета, оба раза летали восьмерками. В последнее время установили более тесную связь с местными разведгруппами, они как из ГРУ, так и из КГБ. Почти каждый день имеем информацию (фотопланшеты) о дополнительных целях в районе аэродрома…»
-«15 августа 1983 г. Сегодня у меня сотый боевой вылет, четвертый за день. В нем по плану операции без целеуказания уничтожили цель в районе н.п. Бабар (8 ФАБ-500Т)».
-(форум) «Вы, Саша, относились именно к таким горе-летчикам, которые взлетали как на подвиг… наградил же бог таким однополчанином, в Ваших словах полный бред, вранье и бабская возня в грязном белье!»
 -(эпилог)«В результате, летать мы начали только 11 сентября. Вечером, при заходе на посадку, после дальнего привода капитан Самойло столкнулся со стаей птиц, двигатель остановился. Летчик, хладнокровно, удерживая самолет от крена, катапультировался, самолет упал перед ближним приводом». 

                     С ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫМ ПРАЗДНИКОМ, РАЗВЕДКА!!!
    В начале 19 века в России был создан первый разведывательный орган — Экспедиция секретных дел при военном министерстве. В 1918 году в составе Полевого штаба Красной Армии было образовано Регистрационное управление для координации усилий всех разведорганов армии. С этого дня ведет свою историю Главное разведывательное управление Генштаба ВС РФ. День военного разведчика установлен приказом Министра обороны РФ № 490 от 12 октября 2000 года. День военной разведки отмечается 5 ноября. На счет баграмской разведки смело можно занести от одного до 8-ми несбитых «духами» истребителей МиГ-21БИС возле «Окаба» (позывной Баграма) благодаря внимательности «работников невидимого фронта» в 1983 году (точную дату не помню, август)! Спасибо ВАМ от живых теперь, потенциальных тогда "грузов 200"  «черного тюльпана»! В этом случае могло «не повезти» и пилотам первых рядов взлетающих пар. По своей должности (летчик с «весомой» приставкой «старший») я с ними делового диалога не имел, но в истории 927иап они сыграли очень существенную и жизненную роль! Могло бы погибнуть НЕСКОЛЬКО пилотов 927иап в одном вылете! Если эти строки прочтут участники событий или знающие люди (т.е. «Штирлицы»), большая просьба сообщить свои детали тех событий для фиксации в историю 927иап, про которую в местном краеведческом музее г. Береза наш однополчанин Вася Шульга организовал отдельную экспозицию. Это именно про него «летописец» Fighter в дневнике записал своей «особенно-правдивой» ручкой счастливое для полка событие 11.09.84. Правда, почему-то под фамилией Валеры Самойло, который еще при Кареве-комэске в 1982-м заменился в Монголию. Очередное вранье или очередная склока «писателя»… Себя «отметил», про разведку – общие фразы, и про меня «забыл». Не за меня, за разведку обидно.   
О ТОМ,  КАК ПО НАВОДКЕ РАЗВЕДКИ  ВБЛИЗИ  БАГРАМА  «ВЕСЕЛЫЕ» ГУРЬБОЙ  ГРУШУ ОКОЛАЧИВАЛИ
     Через 2 месяца нашего пребывания в Баграме командиру полка п-ку Тарасевичу сделали комплимент в ОБАТО: за это время мы сбросили столько бомб, сколько за год предыдущий полк, понесший первую потерю самолета (Григорий Шаповал дотянул и катапультировался на окраине аэродрома) через 2 месяца – в День Авиации 18 августа! Но такие же выводы сделали и наши «оппоненты» и решили принять свои контрмеры. 
     Где-то около шести вечера,  после подготовки к завтрашнему боевому вылету на «соколе» («высотка» на аэродроме), мы уже собирались уезжать в жилой городок. Но тут подъехал пыльный афганский УАЗик  и из него вышли двое очень озабоченных людей в одежде «мисцэвого» населения с фотопланшетом под мышкой. Агентура, внедренная среди «духов», срочно сообщила, что строго по курсу  взлета (30град.) за речкой  возле первого дома в саду на груше оборудуется площадка под пулемет. Калибр не помню, но он «рояли» не играет: позиция была выбрана с наибольшей вероятностью поражения. На взлете самолеты сами «наедут» на ствол своим «брюхом» на высоте 200-250м.  Ночью установят «прибор» и кому-то из нас не повезет, или даже нескольким МиГам. Дело в том, что все транспортные самолеты, а тем более вертушки, выполняли первый разворот еще над ВПП и правым кругом уходили в набор над медсанбатом (внутри охраняемой зоны). Только реактивные МиГи и Су летали левым (западным) кругом и до достижения скорости 600 (момент выключения форсажа для устойчивой работы двигателя) пересекали речку (там уже «наших» йок!) на высоте 200-250м в прямолинейном полете, пролетая точно над этой грушей. Идеальные условия для стрельбы (пулеметной или даже автоматной) в «живот» налетающего самолета! «Мисцэвый» пулеметчик Махмуд (или Ахмад, или Фарах) хотел устроить нам показательную  «дискотеку» с «прокручиванием» новых оригинальных заграничных (Китай, Польша или США) дисков! Поскольку взлетали мы минимум звеном (а то и восьмеркой) с 20сек. интервалом между парами, то, умеючи, можно было «завалить» все 8 штук: первая пара над грушей и четвертая уже на разбеге. В газете «Известия» в 80-х годах была такая рубрика: «если б я был директором…» Если б я был душманом, то идеального места для результативного пуска ПЗРК «вдогон» за речкой и не искал бы: самолет не маневрирует и особо не может, предельно малая высота, форсажный или максмальный  режим двигателя – головка самонаведения аж визжит от жара газов, с курсом 30 солнца не бывает – значит можно даже и особо не целиться, захват цели гарантирован. Нужно только выдержать 20 сек. для запуска ПАД (порохового аккумуляторного двигателя) и готовность к пуску и поражению обеспечена!  Но когда за речкой "бахает" включающийся на взлете форсаж, это nou problem! Скорость самолета только 600 км/час и еще в запасе 400 для догона ракетой! За речкой только свои (для нас - “ненаши”) – безопасность смыться гарантирована.  Взлеты всегда были парой (между самолетами 30-50м) и вероятность поражения в 2 раза выше, и даже есть шансы одной “штучкой” завалить двоих! Все свои 193 взлета за 355 дней я чувствовал себя очень и очень неуютно до высоты 1000-1500м и скорости 800 на взлетном курсе 30град., а глазами через перископ высматривал возможный дымный след. На всякий пожарный в прямом смысле. Я всегда был “крайний” в паре, звене, восьмерке и потому мог стать первым. Под “животом” самолета (у сидящего в самолете летчика это противоположная часть тела) за речкой  была неохраняемая “зеленка”. Взлетать с курсом 210 было намного спокойнее – внизу располагалась 108 мсд. Но розу ветров не поменяешь, чаще взлетали в сторону гор! 
   По фотопланшету домик с рядом расположенной грушей был первым от речки и спутать с другими невозможно. Фото внизу 5-летней свежести, но теперь крайний домик буквой «Г» метрах в 10-15 от того в 1983 году, в кружочке видна «прогалина» в саду, возможно это и есть та «старая» груша. Оранжевая крыша – сугубо мирная примета: сушится перец, в 1983 оранжевые крыши видны были только в горных кишлаках. Отбили две утренние запланированные цели на завтра и «околачивать» нашу грушу должны были все свободные  МиГи: 8 (или даже 10, не помню) боевых и одна спарка с командиром во главе. Впервые  вопрос встал ребром: они нас или мы их. Время «Ч» - 5.30 утра завтрашнего дня! И по ихнему замыслу, и по нашим планам. Обычно первые вылеты начинались в 5.30 по местному, но здесь применили «военную хитрость»: взлететь  раньше и с обратным курсом, благо ветер был «за нас» в тот день. Спарка с обычными 2ФАБх250кг, боевые с «крупняком» - по 2 пятисотки, чтоб осколками или ударной волной наверняка «срубить» эту смертельную для нас грушу. В то утро от Петра Петровича Тарасевича (он «висел» на спарке до конца – самый ближний удар, всего в 4 км) я услышал: «Молодец!» и запись в учетную карточку взысканий-поощрений.  Карев тоже что-то похожее сказал в воздухе – все-таки крайний летчик в его четверке. Мне «повезло»: как крайнему всей ватаги пришлось поставить жирную и крайнюю «точку» на опасном для нас фрукте. Это было мое первое прямейшее попадание, крайнее – в крайнем вылете 15 июня я уже не слышал на парашюте эти слова (моего ведущего и правака Ми-8МТ Сергея Бухарова). В сторонке висела пара «пчелок» баграмской эскадрильи: для ПСО и фотоконтроля результата удара. Как выяснилось через 2 года в Березе (у меня тогда гостил «папа №2» Серега Бухаров, прилетевший в Кобрин из Джамбула перегонять Ми-8), это было первое наше заочное знакомство с экипажем Ефимов-Бухаров, ставшее впоследствии и спасительным для меня через  9 месяцев. В теплой и дружественной обстановке за столом, когда уже притупилось чувство скромности и мы начали «летать вовсю», я признался Сергею в том, что после  удара «груша»  каждый раз на взлете сразу же после выключения форсажа в правом пеленге чуть отворачивал вправо и тут же кренчик влево – с высоты 250м любовался  желтым пятном на месте груши и самого дома. И Сергей тут же подхватил эту тему.  Обычно контрольные снимки до и после удара делал вертолет ПСО. Но фотопланшет Парванской долины «оформили» кабульские разведчики МиГ-21Р, и в тот день «мишки» должны были фотографировать уже «после того как». Сделали первый заход, но в трубу прицела Серега не увидел «результативного удара» - ни воронки, ни разрушенных стен дома. Попросил второй заход – опять вхолостую. И только с третьего раза стало понятно, что бомбы, по всей видимости, попали в центр дома в каризы (подвал) и стены завалились так, что не было видно характерной воронки, а только ровная площадка, что и сбило с толку при просмотре в тубус. Больше подобных ловушек моджахедам не прищло в голову устраивать для нас на взлете, а то было бы очень даже эффективно с их стороны и болезненно для нас. Повезло нам, что разведка вовремя «узрела» эту грушу! Подобное существенное событие (но уже с последствиями) случилось  11 мая следующего года. Мы их тогда «достали», а потом - и они нас.
     На войне есть эффект везения! 1 апреля 1984 года в день ПВО  в  9.00 я гостил у наших РСПешников на аэродроме. И вдруг три громких «шлепка» за стенами землянки! «Шилки» из охраны произвели утренний  праздничный и очень нетрезвый салют в честь своего профессионального праздника: но почему-то  в сторону нашего аэродрома! и повредили обшивку Ан-12 советников, экипаж которого готовился к запуску, пассажиры в салоне. Сразу же примчалась «виновница торжества» (ЗСУ 4х23 «Шилка») и УАЗик нашей «крыши» аэродрома (объектовой ПВО)  и как-то «смягчили» с экипажем выходку именинников. Но и это цветочки! В 1988г. наш боец из охраны аэродрома «повышал» на посту свой «уровень» стрельбы по баночкам «Si-Si», но… тоже днем и в сторону аэродрома! И попал! Угодил в фонарь МиГ-23МЛД, стоящего перед ВПП, и пуля пролетела в 10см перед носом капитана Коли Балабухи! Летчику мелкими осколками плекса посекло щеки только под глазами (кислородная маска была подтянута). Этот рассказ я слышал от самого «пострадавшего» (начальника ЛИС Львовского АРЗ). Сначала "грешили" на снайперов-«духов», но потом вычислили «ворошиловского» стрелка и отправили на губу: ущерб только пробитый фонарь, который нуждается в индивидуальной подгонке к кабине. В одном авиажурнале этот случай все-таки «приписали» афганским снайперам. Зря, своих бестолковых хватает попадать когда не надо и куда не надо!  Как говорит известная юмористка Степаненко: «В мире столько тупизны!» А на войне ее еще больше –  она (война) все спишет! Ведь некоторые считают, что у нее «свои законы», отличные от законов здравого смысла… После начала афганской войны (по слухам из-за снайперов, но не только) уравняли цветовую гамму рабочих комбинезонов летчиков и техников – у тех и других они стали хлопчатобумажными и одинакового песочного цвета. До этого у летчиков жарких районов они были голубые и из синтетики. Голубой цвет позволял снайперам выбирать наиболее «весомые» цели, а синтетика во время пожара плавилась прямо на коже и прилипала к ней намертво! Много вертолетчиков от этого пострадало! Я катапультировался тоже в "голубом" и возле арыка на фоне зеленых кустов чувствовал себя как голый на сцене под прожекторами. Камуфляжа тогда на 5-м году войны еще "не придумали". Вроде готовились к настоящей войне, а подготовились к войне «понарошку» («мирный» НАЗ – носимый аварийный запас - тоже к настоящей войне не приспособлен: из 3-х крайних сбитых МиГ-21 из летчиков им никто не воспользовался, просто физически не было времени его открывать – на «пятки» уже наступали охотники за НАЗами, ставшие владельцами этих «арсеналов»). Но только война «научила» шить спецобмундирование по уму, не усугубляя свои потери. У теперешнего «камуфляжа», заменившего «полевуху», «ноги растут» из Афгана. А НАЗы «ждут» своей очереди. Надо же учиться на своих ошибках и недоделках! Столько в мире тупизны!..

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

-(форум) «Вы, Саша, относились именно к таким горе-летчикам, которые взлетали как на подвиг, а в инструкции выучили одну главу о порядке катапультирования. Впрочем, и в этом проявили дилетантство и не удосужили себя после посадки в кабину максимально притянуть поясные ремни. Подводя итоги нашей склочной дискуссии, за которую мне откровенно стыдно, наградил же бог таким однополчанином, в Ваших словах полный бред, вранье и бабская возня в грязном белье!»

             И ЕЩЕ РАЗ О РАЗВЕДКЕ. СВОЕЙ И ЧУЖОЙ.
Кто бывал на афганском базаре осенью 1983 (между аэродромом Баграм и 108мсд, расположенном вдоль дороги), возможно, помнит одного очень импозантного коммерсанта (первый или второй дукан справа по пути из Баграма), сидящего на коврике возле своей двери. Несмотря на «мисцэвый» наряд (в чалме, но в темном пиджаке поверх афганской одежды!), он напоминал мне натоящего английского лорда! Спина прямая, вид достойный. Черты лица не просто европейские, а человека «голубых кровей», интеллигентного. Щеки выбриты до синевы, худощавый. Из Кабула как-то пришлось лететь на афганском Ми-8, где командиром был рыжий мусульманин, но у базарного бизнесмена совсем другое лицо "неафганца". Как белая ворона выделялся среди других "базарменов". И взгляд сосредоточенный, наблюдательный и проницательный – настоящий резидент английской разведки МИ-6!  Сколько раз бывал на базаре, все время его видел, постоянно проходил мимо, не глядя ему в глаза. Может и наш разведчик, но лицо чисто «аглицкое»! Лучше обойти "по кривой"!
 Конечно, вражеская разведка знала все об «Окабе» («орел» на афганском), и однажды этим воспользовались пакистанцы (как и в ФРГ "заманивали" к себе). Август или сентябрь 1983, удар севернее Асадабада (Маравара, под пакистанской границей, до «ленточки» 5 км - фото внизу). Группа начальника штаба полка: Стецюк–Кожушкин-Игуменов-Гордиюк. Удар в долине реки (с юго-запада ввод), выход только влево, вправо никак «низзя». На внешних подвесках у нас пятисотки, без ракет, но с пушечным боекомплектом – пакистанцы только получили F-16, но «Миражи» тоже могут "достать". Пока бомбили предшественники, глаза все время косились на восток за хребет. На цель смотрел мало. Когда дошла моя очередь, подполковник Стецюк уже один «торчал» надо мной сверху, остальные на облегченных крыльях «неслись» домой. После моего доклада  «сброс» он был как раз на «домашнем» курсе 270 и мне оставалось на догоне пристроиться сзади к нему.  Глазами уперся в перископ – наших сзади в воздухе не было и чувство неприкрытой «задницы» заставило  установить не максимал, а даже форсаж, лишь бы побыстрее от «неродного» Пакистана. Изредка бросал взгляд на приборную доску: остаток-норма, курс-норма, параметры работы двигателя-норма. В один из таких «бросков» глаза заметили подергивание «золотой» стрелки АРК-10 (автоматического радиокомпаса – всегда «ведет» на свой аэродром), хотя уже с 20-30 км от «Окаба» она замирала «намертво». Ненормально, а потому непонятно! И вдруг эта стрелочка «ожила» и устойчиво начала мне указывать, как и положено ей по заложенной нашими специалистами настройке, на «свой» аэродром (потому-то ее и назвали «золотой» - выведет к своему порогу ВПП для посадки). Но за «свою» сторону она приняла восточную часть света, с которой я сейчас опасался увидеть вражеских недругов. БИС своим носом  летел на запад, а АРК «давил» мне на мозги, что надо «домой» на восток! К высказыванию товарища Сухова, что «восток дело тонкое», я б хотел добавить еще два слова:  «и хитрое». Включил прослушивание позывных передающей радиостанции, на которую «клюнул» советский АРК, приняв ее за «свою». Позывные «ридного» Баграма на этой частоте «тааа-ти-ти-ти» - тире и три точки (буква «Б» азбукой Морзе, или, как учил харьковских курсантов на 1-м курсе «самый хитрый самый умный инженер-майор Разумный»: речитатив «дааай за-ку-рить»). У пакистанской разведки (если б даже и не ПМУ, и видимость «миллион на миллион») был «прокол», на который знающий морзянку советский пилот не купится, хотя и настроились на нашу частоту АРК! Вместо первого тире они передавали две точки слитно «ти-ти», заменяя наше длинное «тааа». На душе отлегло и даже «повеселело» - значит в «задницу» уже не клюнет пакистанский «петух», если они заманивают к себе «по-доброму»! Доложил впереди летящему начштаба, что нас приглашают «завернуть» в Пешавар. «В столовую на обед опаздываем, некогда по чужим гостям шляться!» - весело сострил он и добавил обороты, увидав мой самолет на своем «хвосте». Через пару дней я встретил  нашего «особиста» и рассказал ему этот случай. Он рассмеялся, глядя мне прямо в глаза. Я тоже рассмеялся, но, конечно, скромнее. Дело в том, что где-то за месяц перед этим он «нечаянно» со мной познакомился («Я обязан знать всех пилотов Баграма в лицо, чтоб видеть их «наскрозь»!» – юморной был капитан) и также «нечаянно» и «издалека» начал расспрашивать про летчика нашего звена капитана Вахитова Изгара Хатыбовича (уроженца Татарстана, соседа по комнате): зачем он привез учебник арабского языка, учит его или нет. Я ответил кратко: учит так же, как я английский (в школе учил немецкий), а Серега Путятин немецкий (в школе учил английский, новый язык ему пригодился по замене в ГСВГ). Учебники по арабскому, английскому и немецкому мы искали еще в Березе в книжном магазине и ни для кого это не было секретом. Хотели «расти над собой» в длительной командировке и не подумали, что такое желание может заинтересовать «органы». А ведь это тоже «разведка» сработала в Березе… Но подобная "разведка" работала и в Ташкенте! Возвращаясь из командировки в Баграм, один товарищ решил оставшиеся рубли поменять в ташкентском магазине на сотенные купюры и провезти "за кордон". На таможне его сразу "вычислили"...

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

18 сентября 1983 г. Но был и другой тыл – «кому война, а кому мать родная». Например, нашему новому командиру ОБАТО, хватило двух месяцев «боевой» службы, чтобы «заработать» на новую «Волгу», за которой он и слетал торжественно в Союз. Бомботара, топливо, одежда, продукты – все это легко реализовывалось и превращалось в денежные знаки… После трудного дня, пара летчиков (капитан Косарев и ст.л-т Путятин), приняв на грудь фронтовые сто грамм, вышла из летного модуля перекурить перед сном. Душевную беседу о вечном и прекрасном прервало появление на горизонте перед курилкой начальника вещевого склада батальона. Сама по себе встреча не представляла ничего особенного, если бы не контраст потертых комбезов пилотов и новенького, только с родного склада, летного обмундирования тылового «аса». На вопрос, когда будем менять одежку, прапорщик дал явно неправильный ответ, за что и закончил вечернюю прогулку в ближайшей канаве, в которой его пытались утопить возмущенные пилоты.
13 ноября 1983 г. Слабость так и не проходит, все чаще смотрю в зеркало, глаза явно желтеют, есть и другие признаки. Делаю два вылета, во втором на выводе снова «отрубаюсь». Пока занимаюсь самолечением, глотаю какие-то привезенные из Союза таблетки для печени и пытаюсь очистить кровь в бане. К медицине пока не обращаюсь, все равно вылечить не вылечат. 
14 ноября 1983 г. После сегодняшних трех вылетов, все симптомы гепатита налицо. Поэтому принимаю решение, медицину в известность не ставить, а на пару недель исчезнуть. Командир мое решение одобряет, и я лечу в Кабул к командующему. 
Генерал Г.Колодий меня понимает и отпускает. Для всех я в срочной командировке и улетаю в Союз. 
19 ноября 1983 г. В госпитале меня приняли с «распростертыми объятиями», увидев на пороге приемного отделения мое китайское лицо, сразу направили в инфекционный барак. 
Дело с болезнью развивается не по задуманному сценарию, по словам медиков, куковать мне не две недели, а в лучшем случае, месяц, к тому же анализы ни к черту. 
19 января 1984 г. Реально, месяц оказался двумя, гепатит оказался тяжелой формы, с рецидивом. В Афганистане командующий тайну сохранить так и не смог, выписывая нашему доктору фитиль за вспышку заболеваний, случайно, к удивлению всех упомянул и меня.
16 февраля 1984 г. В армии и полку медицина давно знает о моей болезни, Володя Чечнев сидит надутый, считая, что фитиль от командующего за больных получил из-за меня.


   Ровно 26 лет назад свои ровно 26 лет я «встретил» тоже в инфекционном бараке, но  баграмского медсанбата. Помещение в прямом смысле этого слова «барак»: в переполненных палатах двухъярусные койки с максимальным уплотнением, Солдаты даже в коридоре и даже просто на деревянном полу на матрасах: коек «йок». Но, к чести военной медицины (вспышка гепатита  в том году и в Европе: чрезмерно «гепатитили» и в Бресте, и во Львове), капельницы ставили всем больным ежедневно. Тогда я еще не знал («а ля гер, ком а ля гер» - на войне, как на войне), что через 209 дней в следующем високосном 1984 году эта дата станет первой а экипаж Ефимов-Бухаров станет для меня родным в прямом смысле этого слова. Они подарят мне вторую жизнь в свой ПОСЛЕДНИЙ (хотя в авиации это неупотребляемое слово, но в данном случае очень точное) боевой день!!! И у меня появится своя версия известной песенки: «К восхищенью мой день рожденья ДВА раза в году!!!» Когда мы грушу «околачивали», знакомство с Серегой Бухаровым состоялось заочно. Лично мы встретились 16 ноября, когда утром «медовоз» (медицинский УАЗик) привез нас болеть за полосу (за аэродромом) в медсанбат. Вместе с нами «сдавался» прапорщик с ОБАТО (из Балашово), автомобилист, без пальца на левой руке.   Завтракать «дома» не было аппетита, но на обед уже тянуло знакомое всем чувство. Меню нас настраивало на куриный бульон и картофельное пюре с той же курицей. В реальности в тарелке была абсолютно прозрачная кипяченая вода без намека на присутствие там «псисы», но с устойчивым вкусом горелой картошки. Эта же картошка, но сильно разбавленная водой и сильно размазанная по всей площади посудины осталась «девственной» почти у всех на тарелках, из птицы – косточки с остатками мяса. Белый хлеб с маслом и «постный» чай были единственными съедобными блюдами. Не было желания это есть, ни ходить возле раздражающего меню в ту комнату. Через пару месяцев я узнал, что шофер (имя забыл, родом из Казани) нашего старого ЛАЗовского автобуса по «тревоге» (командиру ОБАТО после гепатита стало плохо ночью) ездил в медсанбат за сметаной и кефиром, чтоб «спасти» бывшего больного. По его фарам из-за речки открыли автоматную стрельбу и даже «сделали» где-то дырочку . Оказывается, ежедневно для больных гепатитом из Союза прилетала бортами даже молочная кухня, но все уходило «в песок».  Спас нашу палату сосед по несчастью - начальник продсклада, которого Карев по своей «дневниковой привычке» переквалифицировал в «начальника вещевого склада батальона», а «ст.л-т» Путятин на момент того «воспитания» уже обмыл звание капитана. По рассказу "свидетеля и слушателя" этого события Анатолия Ивановича Кулешова, прапорщику сначала задали какой-то "продовольственный" вопрос. Потом «вещественный»: откуда у него летная куртка, а когда куртка была снята и увидели тельник – так ты еще и десантник? С продсклада нашу палату снабдили лотками яиц (они стали «вороньими» в 3л банке с кипятком) и картонным ящиком красной рыбы горбуши. Утром пришел лечащий врач и конфисковал весь «улов» рыбы – вам вредно для печени. От такой «диеты» нас спасло то, что на Ан-12 развезли по «пляжу» (так в ТуркВО называли территорию округа от Каспия до Балхаша). Мы оказались в Кизыл-Арвате, где еще вечером попили молочко, но с капельницами было «туго»: ставили только «тяжелым». Баграмский прапорщик с Ми-9 (ВКП) перед отлетом был самым "легким" больным и потому мотался перед отъездом по кантинам, но  уже в Кизыле занял категорию «супертяжелого» больного, биллирубин зашкалил. Лечился около 3-х месяцев. Нас троих (Бухаров, балашовец и я) и одного прапорщика-десантника выписали 6 декабря (через 20 дней - «вылечило» диетическое союзное питание!, в Баграме "легкие" больные меньше месяца в палатах не лежали). От Кизыла до Ашхабада езды 4 часа. Мы с Серегой Бухаровым в вокзальном ресторане обстрогали жареную картошку, чтоб она стала диетической. Наши  два «союзника» к этой жареной картошке взяли шашлык, по пиву и бутылку водки. «Уговорили» все это, на каком-то полустанке добавили еще поллитровку с жирной и острой самсой. В ашхабадском аэропорту отметили выписку шампанским. Мы с Серегой в столичном ресторане «скромно» заказали молочную кашку и разлетелись «реабилитировать» по домам. Ровно через полгода (6 мая) наш обатовец сопровождал в Днепропетровск на «черном тюльпане» бойца, погибшего во время пожара в столовой. Командиру ОБАТО оттуда пришла телеграмма: «Высылайте еще 2-х сопровождающих: бойца довезти в родное село, а прапорщика в Балашов.» Его печень не вынесла «перегрузок» со спиртным, пивом и жирным за эти полгода…

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

-3 октября 1983 г. За это время уже немного привык к мирной жизни, правда каждую ночь летаю, стреляю и кричу во сне. 
-6 октября 1983 г. Первые вылеты после возвращения из Союза. Разменял вторую сотню.
-4 мая 1984 г. …замкомэска 156 апиб, видать нормальный летчик, насмотревшись на наши проходы на малой высоте, тоже решил на своем Су-17 удивить мир. Правда, важная деталь желательности выпуска тормозных щитков, особенно при высоте аэродрома 1500 м, учтена не была (не там в мирное время летал)…
-(форум) «Всегда меня возмущал непрофессионализм, в том числе у летчиков. Если тебе дала судьба среди тысяч желающих быть выше и быстрее всех, обрести немыслемую для обычного человека свободу в пространстве, то почему нельзя впитать в себя все данные самолета, РЛЭ (тогда еще «инструкцию летчику»), информацию о противнике и т.д. Я не говорю о том, что многие мои коллеги не могли отличить F-15 от F-16, не знали, какой самолет стоит на вооружении противника, не знали, да и не хотели ничего знать ни о тактике воздушного боя, ни о вооружении противника. Я уже не говорю об инструкции летчику и действиях в особых случаях в полете! Вы, Саша, относились именно к таким горе-летчикам, которые взлетали как на подвиг, а в инструкции выучили одну главу о порядке катапультирования. Впрочем, и в этом проявили дилетантство и не удосужили себя после посадки в кабину максимально притянуть поясные ремни.
Подводя итоги нашей склочной дискуссии, за которую мне откровенно стыдно, наградил же бог таким однополчанином, в Ваших словах полный бред, вранье и бабская возня в грязном белье! И все это только потому, что через столько лет, да и не по моей вине, вещи были названы своими именами.»  

Можно ли нечаянно встретить земляков из Березы (военнослужащие  не в счет!) у черта на куличках  на расстоянии 4000км? – Запросто!
Апрель 1984, еду из Баграма в 108мсд проведать нашего медбрата сержанта Сашу, который нам (как и он сам), гепатитчикам, в Кизыл-Арвате ставил капельницы в вену с ощущением комариного укуса. У сестричек получалось и болезненно, и с большущими синяками. У него второй год срочной службы, участие во всех операциях Парванской долины, большая практика уколов обезболивающих (наркотических) средств тяжелораненым товарищам. Понятно, кололся и сам, чтоб не «поехала крыша» от увиденного. Во время второй поездки мне сказали, что его отправили в Союз лечиться – стал наркоманом... «Проголосовал», подобрал меня медицинский УАЗик, полный таких же, как и я, попутчиков. Напротив меня сидела девушка, лицо которой показалось очень знакомым. Помню, что видел ее в белом халате. И не один раз. Месяц назад в 342 ОВГ (Ташкент) две недели проходил ВЛК после гепатита, подумалось, что там ее и встречал. Но как она попала в Баграм? Чтоб подтвердить свою визуальную память, спросил ее об этом. Но она огорошила ответом, что к медицине никакого отношения не имеет и в Ташкенте ни разу не была. Разговор не удался. До конечного пункта ехали молча, но визуально точно помню и ее лицо, и белый халат! И не один раз ее видел! Когда вышли из машины я опять «подъехал» - может в Кизыл-Арватском госпитале работала? И опять категорическое «нет» для моей образной памяти. Но я ее знаю в белом халате! Перечень знакомых мне медицинских заведений исчерпан, но я ее знаю, и в белом халате! Третья попытка реабилитировать для себя память динамического стереотипа! Примитивный вопрос: откуда же она сюда приехала?
 «Издалека, из Белоруссии.» - «И я из Белоруссии!».  
«Я живу в Брестской области.» - «А я служу в Брестской области!»   
«Я из Березы.» - «И я из Березы!»
Оказывается, эта девушка работала продавщицей (вот он, белый халат!) в гастрономе через дорогу напротив базара возле нашего жилого военного городка!!! Молодца моя зрительная память, не подвела!
За полгода до этого случая динамический стереотип (спасибо инструктору на МиГ-21 ХВВАУЛ Леониду Михайловичу Хоменко, научил!) визуального восприятия окружающей информации сыграл очень важную и даже решающую роль в жизни одного афганского лейтенанта – пилота Су-22. Если на войне за сбитый чужой самолет рисовали летчикам звездочки на борту самолета, то и мне можно было нарисовать силуэтик самолета Су-22 за его спасение для афганских ВВС. Наш командир полка Петр Петрович Тарасевич записал мне и Анатолию Ивановичу Кулешову благодарность «за оказание помощи экипажу самолета в воздухе». Этот случай для  «летописца 927иап», умеющего писать только о своих «заслугах» и подставлять, и «опускать» своих подчиненных-однополчан (приказ работать с одним курсом, «разложил самолет», «въехал в душ», «катапультировался Самойло», «многие мои коллеги не могли отличить F-15 от F-16, не знали, какой самолет стоит на вооружении противника, не знали, да и не хотели ничего знать, "Вы, Саша, относились именно к таким горе-летчикам,»). Фамилии  летчика с первым "подарком" Путятина и Васи Шульги не записал , а про меня "все записано" в своей книжечке, как в фильме "Трембита" у Савелия Крамарова. Вынуждает и меня внести свою лепту для ясности всей картины (особенно "сбили капитана А.Гордиюк" или "так знакомые мне броски по крену"-дважды потеря Каревым сознания в воздухе! Одно из двух: или сбили, или потеря сознания? Беременная или небеременная? Психически здоровый человек не может утверждать два противоположных события, а ведь он в Березе 5 лет был на командирских должностях, даже 2 года командиром 927иап!)  
Сентябрь или октябрь 1983. Суббота. Середина дня, ну очень солнечно. По случаю визита в Баграм министра обороны ДРА был выстроен почетный караул в парадной форме, когда группа Евтухов-Долгих-Игуменов-Гордиюк выруливала на удар по фотопланшету. РП Кулешов предупредил, что со стороны Хоста возвращается десятка афганских Су-22 (естесственно, с малыми остатками) и надо поторопиться. Но наша «сороконожка» не успела. Перед ВПП нас тормознули и предстояло минут 5-10 торчать в закрытой кабине под палящим солнцем  (кондиционер на МиГ-21БИС йок!). Удар без целеуказания, а потому старший штурман полка, начальник разведки полка, командир звена уткнулись в карты на колене. Мне, крайнему в звене, можно было вообще без карты летать – пока до меня дойдет очередь, с вертолета подкорректируют уже по реальной местности. Я прикрыл своей картой ЗШ «козырьком» от палящего солнышка и, коротая паузу, считал «сушки», приземлявшиеся перед нами. По рассказу Анатолия Ивановича, афганский РП дал добро на посадку первому из группы и отвернулся к наблюдающему за шасси, рассказывая новости, привезенные утром из Кабульки (так они говорили о своей столице, уезжая на выходные – мусульманский восток: четверг как суббота у нас, пятница  как воскресенье). «Наблюдающий» в бинокль посмотрел на шасси первого самолета, а затем с удовольствием ввязался в разговорную столичную тему. Заходящие на посадку докладывали о готовности к посадке («шасси, механизация выпущены»), РП говорил стандартное «…шаю», не поворачиваясь и не контролируя контуры самолетов. Обычная практика не совсем добросовестных людей «от авиации». Я, заморенный жарой и слепящим солнцем, вяло подсчитывал садящихся: семь, восемь, девять, дессс… И тут до меня визуально «дошло», что  десятая картинка чем-то не похожа на предыдущие. А потом уже «дошло», что через 10-15 секунд (время полета от «ближнего») самолет без шасси заискрит, заюзит, может загореться, перевернуться или даже взорваться на бетоне – как повезет! Первая мысль: я ни разу не видел посадку без шасси! Вторая: столько «торчали» под солнцем и еще придется ждать, а взлететь не сможем! Докладываю Кулешову: «Угоняйте афганца на второй круг! Без шасси заходит!» Игорь Долгих дублирует в нашем эфире (у афганцев свой канал на своем языке): «Действительно без шасси!» Анатолий Иванович сразу же хватает за руку и поворачивает к себе недоумевающего афганского РП и, тыкая пальцем в начало полосы, кричит на русском: «На второй круг! На второй круг!» Афганец послушно и быстро дает команду в микрофон, летчик сразу выводит «максимал», двигатель быстро набирает обороты (благо, приемистость у двигателей Люлька 2-3 сек.!) и Су-22 с высоты 50-70см плавно отходит от бетона с набором желанной высоты. Напротив КДП у самолета уже метров 15-20. И тут у афганца-РП начинает вибрировать в правой руке трубка микрофона –  до него «дошло», что могло случиться с самолетом, с летчиком, с ним самим! Министр обороны еще в Баграме! Анатолий Иванович  успокоил своего коллегу  – самолет еще в воздухе, надо приземлить! Ушедший на второй круг летчик выполнил нормальную посадку. Звено Виталия Васильевича выполнило боевую задачу. Министр обороны вернулся в Кабул…   
Через 5 лет в Хойне ведомая спарка МиГ-21УМ (посадка парой на глазах у всего летного и техсостава напротив ЦЗ!) села без колес на бетон! Мне все-таки пришлось впервые увидеть такое событие, но уже с высоты 1200м на проходе звеном над стартом. Длина самолета 15м с ПВД, а хвост из дыма и искр за ним в два раза «длинше»! Невыполненные команды РП «Катапультируйтесь! Катапультируйтесь!». В передней кабине летчика «заело», комэска в задней за 2 сек. до касания осознал положение и хладнокровно вывел «максимал» (форсаж нельзя - закрылки «СПС»). «Проползя» 1260м по бетону (до края бетона оставалось всего 3м – и конец полосе и самолету!) на топливном пилоне и правой антенне радиовысотомера МиГ-21УМ взлетел и выполнил посадку. Потери на технике: стертые подфюзеляжный пилон, зеленый фальшкиль, антенна и законцовка крыла наутро были восстановлены. Потери у летчиков: обоих списали с летной работы, хотя других пилотов (авария Су-17 и Ми-24 на полигоне из-за хулиганства) только понизили в классе на одну ступень в одном приказе. Как преподнесли это событие главкому, такие и «оргвыводы»! Через 2 месяца на том же аэродроме мне повторно в летной жизни пришлось участвовать в угоне на 2-й круг уже советского летчика, уже комэску, уже на МиГ-21СМТ - но тоже без шасси, но с торчащими тормозными щитками (после прохода над стартом на «максимале» - "видать нормальный летчик" по-Кареву). Меня экипаж Ефимов-Бухаров на Ми-8МТ спас в Афгане, и я имею два спасенных борта на личном «счету»… Без взаимовыручки в ВВС не выжить в одиночку: ведь авиация - оружие коллективное. Все завязаны друг на друга. Серега Ефимов и Серега Бухаров скромнее  тех, кто любитель повыпендриваться и показать себя "среди тысяч желающих быть выше и быстрее всех, обрести немыслемую для обычного человека свободу в пространстве". Но они четырежды спасали других (в итоге 18 человек) и не подставились сами в этих ЧЕТЫРЕХ настоящих подвиках: и сам не погибай, и товарищей выручай. Настоящие ПИЛОТЫ, ОФИЦЕРЫ, ЛЮДИ!!! Вот кто достоин описания про свои вылеты и присутствия на приеме в Кремле по случаю очередной годовщины вывода из Афгана!!! Но у них ни академиии, ни папы, ни дяди, ни знакомых в МО СССР и Москве не было... Они были порядочными и скромными 25 лет назад, они такие же и сегодня. А кто-то "горбатый" на всю жизнь, хотя имел и первое, и второе включительно до пятого. И хотя колличество вылетов за годы не растет, но "горб" выпячивается все больше. Наглость - это не второе счастье для таких, а главная беда для всех.

----------


## Андрей

Мужик зациклился. Успокойтесь, все уже сделано и сказано двадцать с лихом лет назад, и что-то из этого, скорей всего правда, либо ваша, либо нет. Думайте о самом хорошем  и станет легче.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Мужик зациклился. Успокойтесь, все уже сделано и сказано двадцать с лихом лет назад, и что-то из этого, скорей всего правда, либо ваша, либо нет. Думайте о самом хорошем  и станет легче.


Чтобы выражаться в таком тоне о проблемах отношений на войне, надо хотя бы раз постоять возле «черного тюльпана», который увозит если не знакомых, то сослуживцев из гарнизона. Еще доходчивее почувствовать это на своей шкуре. Как говорил Жванецкий, не лезь в споры о бананах, которых не видел собственными глазами, их надо знать на вкус. Почитай о настоящих мужиках (http://skywar.ru/pandjsher.html), бывших на жестокой войне а не «войнушке», которую все знают по художественных фильмах. Может что-то поймешь, а может и нет, если до сего возраста не понял.

----------


## Андрей

Проблемы отношений на войне, после войны уже не решить, тем более в таком илюзорном пространстве, как сеть. Вы сколько  угодно долго можете выкладывать "видение мира и войны" в своих контр-эссе, но это только растревоживает лично Вас, все больше и больше и никому ничего не докажет. Поберегите Ваше собственное душевное здоровье и простите своих заклятых врагов. Не обижайтесь, ради Бога.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Проблемы отношений на войне, после войны уже не решить, тем более в таком илюзорном пространстве, как сеть. Вы сколько  угодно долго можете выкладывать "видение мира и войны" в своих контр-эссе, но это только растревоживает лично Вас, все больше и больше и никому ничего не докажет. Поберегите Ваше собственное душевное здоровье и простите своих заклятых врагов. Не обижайтесь, ради Бога.


Хочу сделать Рафаль в 48-ом масштабе. Посоветуйте...

Недавно начал заниматься, паралельно, двумя моделями Су-7БКЛ и Су-17М4(1/48, KOPRO)... посоветуйте...

Кто нибудь пробовал править, самый сложный, косяк моделей МиГ-29 Академ 1/48 и Трубачей 1/32... 

...В кресле топ-менеджеров РСК МиГ, уже по дурной, как мне кажется...
 Но как это скажется на качестве конечного продукта, ,большой вопрос?

слышал Trumpeter будет делать миг-23 в масштабе 1/48. кто, что нибудь знает об этом, можете поделиться...

Молодой человек, если на ветке моделизма спрашиваешь советы «как сделать», то на другой ветке уже как-то несолидно давать самому советы «как сделать» в жизни. Есть проверенная стезя: «от модели к планеру, с планера на самолет» и «большие скачки» не стоИт делать. Доказывают в другом месте, о здоровье беспокоятся тоже в другом месте, прощают и с Богом связывают опять в другом месте. Летчикам знакомы фразы «Не путайте кнопки! Не засоряйте эфир!» Не надо путать ветки. Не надо путать себя самого.

----------


## Андрей

Во первых вы не все собрали. 
   Во вторых этот сайт никак не монополизирован "настоящими летчиками", если мне память не изменяет, при входе требуется только пароль и логин, а не летная книжка. 
    Ну, а если уж решились выложить свои соображения на всеобщее обозрение, то не стоит рефлексировать по поводу отзывов, в сети на них может отозваться, и не обязательно восторженно, и старшекласник и убеленный сединами ветеран, и оппоненты не обязательно будут соответствовать вашим представлениям, кому чего можно, а кому чего нельзя.
    Больше не буду вас тревожить, откланяяюсь. 
    p.s. Спросить совета никогда не стеснялся, ничего страшного в этом нет.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Так в чем проблема, Андрей? Альтернативный взгляд на одни и те же события всегда интересен. Помимо личной обиды, есть масса любопытных описаний, деталей, нюансов. Ну и, разумеется, забавно видеть героя предыдущего повествования глазами его подчинённого))

----------


## Андрей

Альтернативный взгляд, не спорю, всегда интересен и позволяет нам не участникам,и не свидетелям представить наиболее полную картину событий. Но я высказал свое, может быть не совсем почтительное, мнение по поводу творчества уважаемого Александра, только потому, что мне лично, я не кому ничего не навязываю, не понравилась форма изложения данных "воспоминаний" в форме базара, со своим бывшим командиром, причем мы третьи лица в этом "базаре" никогда не сможем обьективно розобраться и понять , кто же главный "козел". Вывод из этого -элементарен, человеку не интересно что то поведать другим о событиях свидетелем которых он являлся, вся эта возня преследует -какой то другой результат. 
   Мое мнение, что любые мемуары- это результат  желания человека поделиться с другими своими переживаниями впечатлениями о событиях в его жизни. Но, как мне кажется, для этого нужно поросто открыть новую ветку   "Афганский дневник, история 927 ИАП-новый взгляд" и обходиться там без незримого оппонента и тогда этот труд будет намного интересней и честнее, чем, замаскированый под воспоминания, болезненный анализ дневника своего бывшего сослуживца, каким бы "плохим командиром" он ни был. В последнее время и так предостаточно воспоминаний следующего свойства: "Какой м.....к был мой начальник и как Я, не  смотря на это,  случайно не стал Героем Советского Союза." Не надо плодить подобный жанр. 
Простите если что не так.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

...и что-то из этого, скорей всего правда, либо ваша, либо нет.
...в сети на них может отозваться, и не обязательно восторженно, и старшекласник...
Но я высказал свое, может быть не совсем почтительное, мнение...
...что мне лично, я не кому ничего не навязываю, не понравилась форма изложения данных "воспоминаний" в форме базара...
...мы третьи лица в этом "базаре" никогда не сможем обьективно розобраться и понять , кто же главный "козел".
...Но, как мне кажется, для этого нужно поросто открыть новую ветку.
...и как Я, не смотря на это, случайно не стал Героем Советского Союза.
ПРОСТИТЕ ЕСЛИ ЧТО НЕ ТАК.
Огромное спасибо и низкий поклон!
Больше не буду вас тревожить, откланяяюсь.
p.s. Спросить совета никогда не стеснялся, ничего страшного в этом нет.
--------------------------------------------------------
Пацанам, вставляющим везде свои "пять копеек" и желающим "засветиться", искренне советую контрактником уехать в "горячую" точку - "засветись" ТАМ: ничего страшного в этом нет, будущий Герой, мемуарист, сегодняшний знаток и советчик. ТАМ обретешь твердость мысли, и понятий, и духа. 

   ...Вот то-то мне и духу придает,
   Что я, совсем без драки,
   Могу попасть в большие забияки.
   Пускай же говорят собаки:
   "Ай, Моська! знать, она сильна,
   Что лает на Слона!"

Иван Андреевич Крылов. Басни
-----------------------------
Здравая мысль все-таки проскочила - открывай очередную -надцатую СВОЮ ветку и тренируйся, пока не попадешь в армию и в "точку" (горячую).

----------


## Nazar

> Пацанам, вставляющим везде свои "пять копеек" и желающим "засветиться", искренне советую контрактником уехать в "горячую" точку - "засветись" ТАМ: ничего страшного в этом нет, будущий Герой, мемуарист, сегодняшний знаток и советчик. ТАМ обретешь твердость мысли, и понятий, и духа. 
> 
> 
> Здравая мысль все-таки проскочила - открывай очередную -надцатую СВОЮ ветку и тренируйся, пока не попадешь в армию и в "точку" (горячую).


Очень хороший совет, в духе Жванецкого и бананов.
Уважаемый Александр, очень большая часть местной аудитории так, или иначе прошла *свою* службу в армии, флоте, ВВС и так далее, пусть абсолютное их большинство и не участвовало в горячих точках. Отсюда у меня к Вам несколько вопросов.
1) Публикуя свои воспоминания, Вы просто пытаетесь высказать свою точку зрения на те, или иные события, участником которых Вы являлись.
2) Вы хотите открыть всем глаза на неопровержимую правду
3) Вы хотите, по прошествии  20 лет, высказать свою обиду бывшему командиру. Или есть другие причины?
В любом случае, если подходить к вопросу с убеждением *не участвовал, не рассуждай*, имеет смысл собрать ветеранов своего полка и спорить до посинения кто прав и кто виноват, в узком, посвященном кругу.
Не вникая особенно в чисто технические вопросы Ваших повествований, основное что я в них вижу, это поливание своего бывшего командира грязью, озлобленность и обида, несмотря на то, что Ваш оппонент уже давно не обращает на это внимания.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> В любом случае, если подходить к вопросу с убеждением *не участвовал, не рассуждай*, имеет смысл собрать ветеранов своего полка и спорить до посинения кто прав и кто виноват, в узком, посвященном кругу. Не вникая особенно в чисто технические вопросы Ваших повествований, основное что я в них вижу, это поливание своего бывшего командира грязью, озлобленность и обида, несмотря на то, что Ваш оппонент уже давно не обращает на это внимания.


Так все бы и осталось в узком кругу ветеранов полка, если бы его бывший командир не решил попробовать себя на стезе мемуаристики и не выступил публично. Соответственно, тем самым он развязал руки оппонентам, которых мы тоже не вправе осуждать за публичный ответ. Может, тут и есть грязь, озлобленность и обида, но, как известно, дыма без огня не бывает.

----------


## Nazar

> Так все бы и осталось в узком кругу ветеранов полка, если бы его бывший командир не решил попробовать себя на стезе мемуаристики и не выступил публично. Соответственно, тем самым он развязал руки оппонентам, которых мы тоже не вправе осуждать за публичный ответ. Может, тут и есть грязь, озлобленность и обида, но, как известно, дыма без огня не бывает.


Так разве я против, только вот от Файтера я не слышал фраз *не участвовал, не лезь* и так далее. Беседы и споры можно вести сколько угодно долго, но держаться надо в рамках приличий и нормального общения, а не заниматься поливанием друг друга фекалиями, тем более по прошествии стольких лет и будучи заслуженными офицерами.

----------


## Морячок

> если бы его бывший командир не решил попробовать себя на стезе мемуаристики и не выступил публично. Соответственно, тем самым он развязал руки оппонентам


Вот - убей Бог - нигде я не узрел в воспоминаниях Карева чего-то, чтобы "пофамильно" могло кого-то опорочить или задеть. Ну и пусть бы "поиски правды" шли в кругу тех, кто в курсе ситуации, случившейся с "пилотом Г.". Пришли бы к консенсусу - думаю, автор мемуаров согласился бы внести необходимую правку в текст. Вместо этого... Сами видите. 
Лично я, в комментариях оппонента (которые, кажется, уже превзошли по объему "первоисточник") увидел только личную неприязнь человека к своему бывшему командиру. Да и еще хамское обращение в отношении тех, кто "осмелился" возразить. Не красит офицера такое поведение. Да и просто - человека - также.
ЗЫ: "дыма без огня не бывает", "в милиции разберутся", "у нас "просто так" никого не сажают" - понимаете, это расхожие стереотипы, которые в нашей стране (странах) имеют мало общего с действительностью, увы. 
PPS - а может, нафиг, прикрыть эту ветку? все равно, ничего кроме склок в ней как не было, так и не будет.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Вот - убей Бог - нигде я не узрел в воспоминаниях Карева чего-то, чтобы "пофамильно" могло кого-то опорочить или задеть.


Ну вот живой пример - Гордиюк, которого эти воспоминания задели по целой куче нюансов. 




> Лично я, в комментариях оппонента (которые, кажется, уже превзошли по объему "первоисточник") увидел только личную неприязнь человека к своему бывшему командиру. Да и еще хамское обращение в отношении тех, кто "осмелился" возразить. Не красит офицера такое поведение. Да и просто - человека - также.


Вот такой пост: 


> Мужик зациклился. Успокойтесь, все уже сделано и сказано двадцать с лихом лет назад, и что-то из этого, скорей всего правда, либо ваша, либо нет. Думайте о самом хорошем и станет легче.


 может легко спровоцировать на ответное хамство (фраза "мужик зациклился" - это не оно самое?) 





> ЗЫ: "дыма без огня не бывает", "в милиции разберутся", "у нас "просто так" никого не сажают" - понимаете, это расхожие стереотипы, которые в нашей стране (странах) имеют мало общего с действительностью, увы. 
> PPS - а может, нафиг, прикрыть эту ветку? все равно, ничего кроме склок в ней как не было, так и не будет.


А сколько хотите иронизируйте, но из того, что Карев лучше владеет языком и более сдержан, ещё не следует неправота Гордиюка. "Дыма без огня не бывает" - не расхожий стереотип в нашей стране, а народная поговорка, имеющая аналоги в огромном количестве языков. 

ИМХО, ветку прикрывать не стоит, потому что, сколько бы тут не было грязи, мы имеем возможность наблюдать очень интересный прецедент - сопоставление мемуаров участника войны с точкой зрения человека, видевшего те же события с другой позиции. Это почва, на которой может родиться объективность. Например, если отбросить эмоции, то по Гордиюку выходит, что у Карева полно неточностей в описании мелких, незначительных событий. А это, как ни крути, уже порождает критическое отношение к описанию автором и более серьезных вещей. 

Вы такой, прошу прощения, срач с летчиками-авторами других мемуаров наблюдали? Я - нет. При том, что недоброжелателей у иных из них куда как поболее было, нежели чем у Fighter'а.

----------


## Nazar

> Вы такой, прошу прощения, срач с летчиками-авторами других мемуаров наблюдали? Я - нет. При том, что недоброжелателей у иных из них куда как поболее было, нежели чем у Fighter'а.


Так о чем это говорит? Любой человек, в своей военной карьере, может вспомнить эпизоды недовольства, расхождения во мнениях и конфликты с начальством и по Вашему, надо запастись попкорном, усесться поудобней, а потом решить поднять большой палец, или опустить? Так что-ли?

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Так о чем это говорит? Любой человек, в своей военной карьере, может вспомнить эпизоды недовольства, расхождения во мнениях и конфликты с начальством и по Вашему, надо запастись попкорном, усесться поудобней, а потом решить поднять большой палец, или опустить? Так что-ли?


Тут все неоднозначно. Недовольство недовольству рознь. Если человека заело на четверть века, значит, что-то там было серьезное. Ведь сам-то он все это время в сети не писал и склок не затевал, а выступил только после появления воспоминаний, которые в некоторых местах посчитал лживыми. Ну и попкорн присутствует, конечно. Стараниями оппонентов - тематическая мыльная опера получается). А вообще, это вполне естественное занятие для любого читателя - пальцы поднимать или опускать. Вы ж не просто так что-то читаете, а еще и неизбежно свое мнение о прочитанном формируете.

----------


## ЕВВ

Наконец, Саша Гордиюк иссяк в в своем героическом писательском энтузиазме. Дело в том, что командование 927 полка, бывшее в Баграме, все же на 10 лет старше и не очень дружит и интернетом, иначе бы многие бы давно высказались по теме.
Александр, мне стыдно за вас, вы развели эту склоку только потому, что вас, весьма тактично (чего нельзя сказать о всех ваших заявлениях) назвали тем, кем вы на самом деле были. То, что вы покинули так называемый "кабинет" (этот термин также характерезует вас как летчика, взлетающего в каждый полет на подвиг) вполне истпавного самолета, было ясно камандованию полка, да и всем летчикам. Случилось это перед возвращением, когда все устали, и командование на стало раздувать этот случай. По поводу вашей писанины. Пока все летчики полка летали, причем гораздо больше и лучше вас, просто выполняя свой долг, вы оказывается один совершали героические поступки, спасали пехоту, выполняли сложнейшие противоракетный маневры, уклонялись безоружный от пакистанских истребителей, переживали о потере неправильно расставленных "ракетоносцев", выживали в госпиталях, и,наконец, по глупому приказу замкомполка были "сбиты" (покинули исправный самолет).
И не надо в своих склочных высказываниях упоминать мое имя, да и имена других летчиков полка, им, как и мне, стыдно за вас. Лучше бы вы не светились на порядочных офицерских сайтах, а нашли бы себе соответствующий вашей натуре какой нибудь порнографический форум.
А дневник отличный, так все и было. 
Старый старший штурман Виталий.

----------


## ПОМОР

> Наконец, Саша Гордиюк иссяк в в своем героическом писательском энтузиазме. Дело в том, что командование 927 полка, бывшее в Баграме, все же на 10 лет старше и не очень дружит и интернетом, иначе бы многие бы давно высказались по теме.
> Александр, мне стыдно за вас, вы развели эту склоку только потому, что вас, весьма тактично (чего нельзя сказать о всех ваших заявлениях) назвали тем, кем вы на самом деле были. То, что вы покинули так называемый "кабинет" (этот термин также характерезует вас как летчика, взлетающего в каждый полет на подвиг) вполне истпавного самолета, было ясно камандованию полка, да и всем летчикам. Случилось это перед возвращением, когда все устали, и командование на стало раздувать этот случай. По поводу вашей писанины. Пока все летчики полка летали, причем гораздо больше и лучше вас, просто выполняя свой долг, вы оказывается один совершали героические поступки, спасали пехоту, выполняли сложнейшие противоракетный маневры, уклонялись безоружный от пакистанских истребителей, переживали о потере неправильно расставленных "ракетоносцев", выживали в госпиталях, и,наконец, по глупому приказу замкомполка были "сбиты" (покинули исправный самолет).
> И не надо в своих склочных высказываниях упоминать мое имя, да и имена других летчиков полка, им, как и мне, стыдно за вас. Лучше бы вы не светились на порядочных офицерских сайтах, а нашли бы себе соответствующий вашей натуре какой нибудь порнографический форум.
> А дневник отличный, так все и было. 
> Старый старший штурман Виталий.


+1 сopyright:
*Прощайте, горы, вам видней,
    Кем были мы в краю далеком,
    Пускай не судит однобоко
    Нас кабинетный грамотей.

    Биографии наши в полдюжины строк
    Социологи втиснут, сейчас они в моде.
    Только разве подвластен науке восток?
    Мы уходим с востока, уходим, уходим.*

группа Каскад. *Мы уходим с Востока*... В документальном клипе - полет пары МиГ-21 авиации 40 общевойсковой армии ТуркВО. http://video.mail.ru/mail/aleksei-ku...1023/1029.html

----------


## Шурави

Очень большое сомнение вызывает эта цифра.

http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/...es/stores.html




> Автор этих строк прибыл в Березу после окончания ВВА им. Ю. А. Гагарина в 1981 г. Выпускник Качинского ВВАУЛ 1973 г., в период службы в Афганистане занимал должность заместителя командира полка. В ДРА выполнил *585 боевых вылетов*.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

…мы имеем возможность наблюдать очень интересный прецедент - сопоставление мемуаров участника войны с точкой зрения человека, видевшего те же события с другой позиции. Это почва, на которой может родиться объективность. Например, если отбросить эмоции, то по Гордиюку выходит, что у КАРЕВА ПОЛНО НЕТОЧНОСТЕЙ В ОПИСАНИИ МЕЛКИХ, НЕЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНЫХ СОБЫТИЙ. А это, как ни крути, уже порождает критическое отношение к описанию автором и более серьезных вещей.
   …Вы такой, прошу прощения, срач с летчиками-авторами других мемуаров наблюдали? Я - нет. При том, что недоброжелателей у иных из них куда как поболее было, нежели чем у Fighter'а. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                           Имеющий глаза – видит.
                                           Имеющий уши – слышит.
                                           Имеющий подлую душонку – видит и слышит как все, но все равно подло врет, 
  привыкнув прятаться с детства за мамину юбку или папины лампасы.  

ГИБЕЛЬ КОРЕЙСКОГО САМОЛЕТА BOEING 747 "KOREAN AIRLINES" РЕЙСА KAL-007
1 СЕНТЯБРЯ 1983 года над Сахалином произошла трагедия: был сбит ЮЖНО-КОРЕЙСКИЙ "БОИНГ-747", нарушивший границу СССР.              (http://legion.wplus.net/others/kal1.shtml)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
КАРЕВ: -(форум) Уважение достигается делами, бог свидетель, я никогда не имел против Вас никакого предубеждения. Но Вы начали эту склоку, используя главный аргумент «Сам дурак». В этом случае я читаю возможным привести дословные строки из дневника «бессовестного человека» которые Я, В ОТЛИЧИЕ ОТ ВАС, НЕ ПРИДУМАЛ ЧЕРЕЗ 25 ЛЕТ, А ЗАПИСАЛ ТОГДА…
Могу по просьбе отсканировать страницу из дневника, написанную перьевой ручкой для записей в летной книжке, таких сейчас уже нет!


КАРЕВ: запись 21 ИЮЛЯ 1983г. Постепенно наша нагрузка растет, выполнил сегодня пять боевых вылетов. Почти каждый полет на боевом самолете совершенствую технику стрельбы из пушки, обычно завершая удар по заданной цели, реже по обнаруженным зенитным установкам. Трассирующих снарядов уже нет, все, что привезено с собой, расстреляно. Очевидно, после случая с КОРЕЙСКИМ БОИНГОМ, все трассирующие патроны ушли в дежурящие части.
(далее записи 22,23,24,25,26 июля - а "боинг" все еще не летит и даже не взлетал. А у Карева уже 5 дней патрон йок! Так можна врать только на порнографическом сайте, как выражаются те, кто на продскладе "не отсиживался" (там был только один кондиционер, а у того, кто подло подписался "старший штурман ЕВВ" их было несколько - не война, а малина! Попробовал бы сидеть в горах в засаде или на блок-посту, то не стал бы начинать склоку с обеспечивающими частями, знал бы как ценить тех, кто "отсиживался" в медчасти и других частях обеспечения).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Надо быть круглым идиотом, чтобы поверить в «…дословные строки из дневника бессовестного человека в коричневом ежедневнике с надписью Аэрофлот-Soviet airlines » которые 
Я, В ОТЛИЧИЕ ОТ ВАС, НЕ ПРИДУМАЛ ЧЕРЕЗ 25 ЛЕТ, А ЗАПИСАЛ ТОГДА…»,

                   21 ИЮЛЯ 1983г. о том, что 

«…после случая с КОРЕЙСКИМ БОИНГОМ, все трассирующие патроны ушли в дежурящие части», т.е. за 40 дней до того события с "боингом", которое «честный, порядочный и добросовестный офицер», замкомандира 927иап Карев уже ЗАФИКСИРОВАЛ «…в дневнике, написанном перьевой ручкой для записей в летной книжке, таких сейчас уже нет!»
 Бывшие нормальные командиры 927иап (которых я знал), ушедшие с повышением и ставшие генералами (начиная с известного родственника Микояна, Валерий Афанасьевич Васильев, покойный Михаил Иванович Кокурин, Валерий Павлович Авдонин, Петр Петрович Тарасевич) никогда б себе не позволили в своих мемуарах выражаться так грубо и такого вранья, описывая свои 100, 200, 300... Все равно однополчане знают, что Виталий Васильевич Евтухов выполнил больше и "не выпендривается", что умеет стрелять не только из пушки, но и из охотничьего ружья. А у Карева с этим проблемы и он "скромно" молчит - как, пришедший в 1981г. Карев, ушел (ушли) с командира полка в 1986 ? И читатели на форуме спрашивали, да и ОДНОПОЛЧАНАМ интересно узнать хотя бы через 24 года? Ведь "решился" на мемуары, а не до конца. И помнит ли Карев скорбную дату гибели летчика 927иап старшего лейтенанта Борисенко, если не в состоянии написать про колличество вылетов  своего друга, соседа, подчиненного ЕВВ? Это подчиненных себе выбирают или отправляют в другие места. А вот командира назначают, не спрашивая: пойдешь с таким в разведку за линию фронта или всю жизнь будешь иметь эталоном вранья?

----------


## Nazar

Александр, Вам не надоело? 
Вам самому за себя не стыдно? Может пора прекратить, или это прекращу я. Ну успокоились уже все давно, что Вам все неймется. Хотите с броневика митинговать и искать правду, причем именно в том тоне, в котором это делаете Вы, делайте это в другом месте.
Ну ведь взрослый же человек, офицер, боевой летчик, а ведете себя как пацан, к мелочам цепляетесь, да может быть Караев имел в виду Боинг, который на Кольском сажали ( шутка ) :Wink: .
Давайте прекращать и не превращать уважаемый форум, в неуправляемый базар.




> Так можна врать только на порнографическом сайте


Вот в этой фразе Вы что имели в виду? Точнее какой сайт?

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Вот в этой фразе Вы что имели в виду? Точнее какой сайт?


Это вопрос к истинному скрытому автору 58 поста, а не персоне с инициалами ЕВВ. У него а-а-абсолютно другой словарный запас и понятия.

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

[QUOTE=Nazar;55329]
Давайте прекращать и не превращать уважаемый форум, в неуправляемый базар.

Согласен, это на базаре обращаются мужик, пацан, баба, обсчитывают и обманывают - там это норма. И если еще и супер-пупер администратор так обращается, то он здесь "хозяин" и задает общий тон. Все претензии к зеркалу. Начинать его учить уважению и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Nazar

> Согласен, это на базаре обращаются мужик, пацан, баба, обсчитывают и обманывают - там это норма. И если еще и супер-пупер администратор так обращается, то он здесь "хозяин" и задает общий тон. Все претензии к зеркалу. Начинать его учить уважению и т.д. и т.п.


Оставайтесь при своем мнении, я Вас ни в чем не переубеждал и переубеждать не собираюсь, не мое это дело. Претензий я Вам то-же не предъявлял, так что и меня Вам учить не стоит, что мне делать и кого уважать.
Я просто еще раз прошу, прекращайте общаться в этой ветке, в том тоне, в котором общаетесь Вы.

----------


## Nazar

> Согласен, это на базаре обращаются , пацан....


Кстати, Вам напомнить кто тут начал всех учить и тельник на себе рвать, пацанами всех называть, рот затыкать, попрекая не участием и так далее?

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

> Кстати, Вам напомнить кто тут начал всех учить и тельник на себе рвать, пацанами всех называть, рот затыкать, попрекая не участием и так далее?


... я Вас ни в чем не переубеждал и переубеждать не собираюсь, не мое это дело. Претензий я Вам то-же не предъявлял...

    ????????????

----------


## Холостяк

> Наконец, Саша Гордиюк иссяк в в своем героическом писательском энтузиазме. Дело в том, что командование 927 полка, бывшее в Баграме, все же на 10 лет старше и не очень дружит и интернетом, иначе бы многие бы давно высказались по теме.
> Александр, мне стыдно за вас, вы развели эту склоку только потому, что вас, весьма тактично (чего нельзя сказать о всех ваших заявлениях) назвали тем, кем вы на самом деле были. То, что вы покинули так называемый "кабинет" (этот термин также характерезует вас как летчика, взлетающего в каждый полет на подвиг) вполне истпавного самолета, было ясно камандованию полка, да и всем летчикам. Случилось это перед возвращением, когда все устали, и командование на стало раздувать этот случай. По поводу вашей писанины. Пока все летчики полка летали, причем гораздо больше и лучше вас, просто выполняя свой долг, вы оказывается один совершали героические поступки, спасали пехоту, выполняли сложнейшие противоракетный маневры, уклонялись безоружный от пакистанских истребителей, переживали о потере неправильно расставленных "ракетоносцев", выживали в госпиталях, и,наконец, по глупому приказу замкомполка были "сбиты" (покинули исправный самолет).
> И не надо в своих склочных высказываниях упоминать мое имя, да и имена других летчиков полка, им, как и мне, стыдно за вас. Лучше бы вы не светились на порядочных офицерских сайтах, а нашли бы себе соответствующий вашей натуре какой нибудь порнографический форум.
> А дневник отличный, так все и было. 
> Старый старший штурман Виталий.


Хорошо и правильно сказано... Согласен и имею тоже мнение. 
По моему мнению у "Саши Гордиюк" диарея... Остатки переваренного летного пайка с примесью национализма, политики, злобы, ненависти, зависти, обиды.....

----------


## Nazar

Давайте все-же на личности не переходить, несмотря на свое мнение.

----------


## ЕВВ

> ГИБЕЛЬ КОРЕЙСКОГО САМОЛЕТА BOEING 747 "KOREAN AIRLINES" РЕЙСА KAL-007
> 1 СЕНТЯБРЯ 1983 года над Сахалином произошла трагедия: был сбит ЮЖНО-КОРЕЙСКИЙ "БОИНГ-747", нарушивший границу СССР.....
> 
> Командира назначают, не спрашивая: пойдешь с таким в разведку за линию фронта или всю жизнь будешь иметь эталоном вранья?


Ну, блин, не люблю сидеть за экраном! 
Нет, Саша Говниюк видно не иссяк, это явная паранойя, он и Боинг сюда приплел, не понимает, что позорит больше всего самого себя. 
Ну а всем нам, кто был с ним в Афгане, блевать хочется от всей его писанины.
А о каком словарном запасе речь?

Очень хорошо,  что Саша "дорос" только до командира звена, сколько было у нас таких командиров, не умеющих летать самим, и не дающих летать другим! 

А у Коли было больше всех вылетов в полку, больше на сотню, чем у меня, он не боялся, любил летать, мыслил и умело управлял! По своей доброте он не "зарыл" таких, как Саша, и кое-кого из других, а надо было!

Старый старший штурман Виталий.

----------


## Nazar

> Нет, Саша Говниюк


Уважаемый Виталий, при всем уважении к Вам и Вашей профессии ( у самого отец более 20 лет отлетал в разведке МА СФ, мне правда здоровье позволило только Флот ), давайте не оскорблять друг друга, как бы этого не хотелось.

----------


## Александр Артюх

Всем доброго дня. Прочитал ,,Афганский дневник,. очень понравилось. 
Человек описал, как все видел со своего окопчика, за что ему огромное спасибо. А кому не нравится сделайте лучше.
У меня возник один вопрос. Где на Миг-21 бис установлены балки АСО? Автор пишет об отстреле ловушек при выходе из атаки. На фото которые мне доводилось видеть нигде балки АСО не замечены.

----------


## kuslin2

С большим интересом прочел "Афганский дневник" и последующую  отчаянную перепалку. Я не был в Афгане,но так сложилось,что с 1993г. по 2005г. не было ни одного конфликта ,где бы  не пришлось  поучавствоваить. Бывало всякое - и на "Ромашке" группами на вертикальном маневре  лоб в лоб сходились, и горы "встряхивали" не там где нужно,С-25 в 10 баллов при НГО 400м. пытались пускать... но что бы через столько лет на открытом форуме вот так "бодаться" кто с каким боевым курсом на цель заходил????? Не понимаю !!!!! Мемуары ведь есть мемуары...  Лучше на видео смотореть, там без обмана.. Как было....  http://www.youtube.com/user/kuslin2

----------


## Fighter

> Всем доброго дня. Прочитал ,,Афганский дневник,. очень понравилось. 
> Человек описал, как все видел со своего окопчика, за что ему огромное спасибо. А кому не нравится сделайте лучше.
> У меня возник один вопрос. Где на Миг-21 бис установлены балки АСО? Автор пишет об отстреле ловушек при выходе из атаки. На фото которые мне доводилось видеть нигде балки АСО не замечены.


Балки АСО-2И (с ИПП-26 или ПРП-26) устанавливались справа и слева под фюзеляжем в местах, предусмотренных для подвески пороховых ускорителей. Обычно устанвливался режим отсрела, заранее установленный на земле, запускаеый кнопкой запуска ускорителей на передней панели вверху слева. Прекращение отстрела производилось кнопкой "сброс ускорителей" на левой горизонтальной панели. Не знаю когда, но перед нами (1983) самолеты 145 иап (Ивано-Франковск) уже были доработаны. На обычных самолетах боевых частей доработка не производилась (видно было не до войны!).  У нас эта доработка выполнялась за 3-4 месяца до отлета в Афганистан.

----------


## AndyK

Спасибо большое за пояснения! А фото, где бы были видно балки АСО, случайно нет?

----------


## Fighter

> Спасибо большое за пояснения! А фото, где бы были видно балки АСО, случайно нет?


На первом снимке за внутренними подвесками (ФАБ-250, внешние подвески - РБК-250АО1СЧ) виден фрагмент левого блока АСО-2И.
На втором снимке под крылом тоже видна часть балки.

----------


## AndyK

Спасибо, очень интересно!

----------


## Fighter

> Спасибо большое за пояснения! А фото, где бы были видно балки АСО, случайно нет?


Еще нашел снимок с почти полной балкой. Слева на внутренней подвеске С-24 с радиовзрывателем.

----------


## An-Z

О! Очень интересная фотка, спасибо! И блок АСО хорошо виден и С-24 на ПУ-12-40УД...

----------


## Зах

Ночь афганская лихая
Снова душу бередит
Я её не прогоняю
Пусть на кухне посидит

С ней закурим, выпьем водки
Молча поглядим в окно
Месяц , утлый, словно лодка
Третьим просится давно

Ночь, не надо третьим – месяц.
Помнишь, как он предавал?
Гиндукуш из поднебесья
Мёртвым светом заливал

Ты – чернильным покрывалом 
Закрывала нас в пути
И до цели помогала 
Наши бомбы довезти

А «прожектор» поднебесный
Освещал  страну Афган
Боевой порядок тесный -
Строй моих однополчан

Гиндукушевских макушек
Каменный зловещий лес.
Ни прикрытья, ни вертушек
(вертолётов ПСС )

Видел месяц, как ракета 
Поднимается к тебе,
Как неоновый прожектор
Ворожит твоей судьбе

Как несётся мраком ночи
«Сушка» через облака,
Как оранжевые точки
Рассыпает  ДШК

Этот месяц , безучастно,
Раз за разом  наблюдал,
Как живую плоть на части
Рвёт безжалостный металл

Даже смертнику на плахе 
Он заглядывал в глаза
В общем, так – пошёл он на хер ! 
Только это и сказал.

----------


## Fighter

> Ночь афганская лихая


Спасибо:

"Этот месяц , безучастно,
Раз за разом  наблюдал,...

В общем, так – пошёл он на хер! 
Только это и сказал!"

----------


## manul

Николай, здравствуйте ! Спасибо за Ваш "Афганский дневник"! Интересно очень. Тем более из первых уст. Прочитал про комбинированный вариант подвески МиГ-21 - 2 С-24 и 2 Р-13М. Хотелось бы уточнить, что при таком варианте подвешивалось на внутренние пилоны (ближе к фюзеляжу), а что на внешние ? 

С уважением,  Александр.

----------


## Fighter

> Николай, здравствуйте ! Спасибо за Ваш "Афганский дневник"! Интересно очень. Тем более из первых уст. Прочитал про комбинированный вариант подвески МиГ-21 - 2 С-24 и 2 Р-13М. Хотелось бы уточнить, что при таком варианте подвешивалось на внутренние пилоны (ближе к фюзеляжу), а что на внешние ? 
> 
> С уважением,  Александр.


В тех полетах, насколько помню, С-24 вешались на внутренние подвески, а Р-13М - на внешние.

----------


## manul

Спасибо ! Теперь знаю, как "вооружить" модель  :Smile:

----------


## Зах

Старая карта.

Долгими бессонными ночами
Слушая пугающую мглу
Я опять на карте помечаю 
И Пули – Хумри, и ГЭС Наглу

Брошу точный прочерк карандашный 
По ущельям, где не видишь дно
Это в первый раз над ними страшно
А потом привыкнешь, всё одно

Звёзды над кабиной запылают
Яркой горстью золотых монет
По ночам они напоминают
Форсажи давно ушедших лет

Ставлю курсы, время, расстоянья
Километры от эР эС Бэ эН
Обвожу районы мирозданья
Где могу попасть в душманский плен

На бегу «слюнявчик» поправляя
Прыгну в самолёт, и – на Герат!
И технарь, в полёт благословляя
Мне подаст в кабину автомат

Звёзды над кабиной запылают
Яркой горстью золотых монет
А когда рассвет в окно вползает
Карта возвращается  в планшет

----------


## Anddy

2 Fighter
Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение как пилота о Су-27. Смог бы этот истребитель в случае применения а Афганистане реализовать свой "штурмовой" потенциал как это удалось МиГ-21?

----------


## Fighter

> 2 Fighter
> Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение как пилота о Су-27. Смог бы этот истребитель в случае применения а Афганистане реализовать свой "штурмовой" потенциал как это удалось МиГ-21?


Извините за поздний ответ. Су-27 прекрасный самолет, в ударном варианте, как по нагрузке, по прицельному оборудованию, так и по  маневренным возможностям полета в горах, конечно в несколько раз превосходит МиГ-21. Но, с другой стороны, это большой, гораздо более дорогой, более заметный с земли, и несколько менее быстрый самолет. В условиях увеличения насыщенности противника ПЗРК на первый план становится возможность нанесения высокоточных ударов без входа в зону поражения. Поэтому в 84-89 гг, когда у Су-27 по земле не было никакого высокоточного оружия, его использование вряд ли было  бы оправдано. Помио всего, даже сейчас в Афганистане нерешенной проблемой остается обеспечение безопасности при взлете и посадке, хотя количество  имеющихся ПЗРК снизилось по сравнению с 1989 в десятки раз. Что-то не было и не видно сейчас в Баграме F-15Е.

----------


## Nazar

> И Что-то не было и не видно сейчас в Баграме F-15Е.


Ну как это не видно, очень даже видно, уже лет десять оттуда не вылазят.



Как начали они свою Несокрушимую Свободу нести, так вот уже десять лет несут.
А один Игл, еще и угробился в прошлом годе, в горках, недалече от Баграма.

----------


## Иваныч

С новым Вас,2011г.Прочитал "Афганский дневник".Время после Афгана прошло много,многое стало забываться,а ваш дневник как таблетка от склероза.
Вспоминаю какой-то пионерско-туристический слёт в Берёзовском р-не.
Привез туда детей,для приобщения к патриотическим мероприятиям.Приехал в спортивном костюме,чисто в массовку.Оказалось,что перед пионерами должен был выступать Игорь Долгих,но он почемуто не прибыл.Люда Быкова ко мне,надо детям рассказать о героических буднях в Афганистане.Там присутствовало руководство райкома партии.Отказать Люде я не мог,пришлось выступать,и выяснилось,что тогда детям сказать особенно нечего.Что-то мямлил.Сегодня конечно-бы много чего смог сказать.Но книжку о Берёзе,от детей получил.Да ещё с каким-то афганцем костер разжигали,с риском.Его облили бензином,и он конечно слегка бабахнул.

----------


## Иваныч

Немножечко в шоке от прочитанного,точнее от Саши Гордиюка.Т.к.знал его  другим,а у него оказывается" писательский талант".Молодец он,что смог  из ничего столько высосать.
А говорить о Николае Генадьевиче(скажу мягко),что он был плохим командиром по прошествие стольких лет,по крайней мере смешно.Об этом конечно можно рассказывать,там где нет людей его знающих,но здесь.И хотя непосредственно в полётах я с ним не пересекался(я имею в виду противоборство),но всегда завидовал его грамотности,брал пример и многому научился.
Н.Г.Карев правильно пишет,что когда он пришёл в полк,многие из лётчиков не могли отличить F-15 от F-16.А какие лекции он читал,заслушивались,а его,назовём их листы с фотографиями и ТТД с-тов вероятного противника,многие тоже начали делать то-же самое.Во всяком случае я.
 Вспоминается один учебный воздушный бой в Марах.С одной стороны п/п-к Карев,ведомый (могу ошибиться,поправят)Михаил Степанов.Они на Миг-21.
Условные противники,командир АЭ из Маров,и его ведомый на МИГ-23МЛ.Конечно их фамилий я не помню,но то что это были настоящие асы,можно не сомневаться.Не больно в те времена в частях на свободные бои летали,перестраховка в моде была(возможно и правильно),а они этим занимались регулярно,и были уверены в своей победе,но проиграли.Я не буду описывать сам бой,т.к. нём не участвовал.Буду благодарен,если Николай Генадьевич о нём раскажет сам.Этот бой поменял мои взгляды на ведение боёв,с противником вооружённым более современной техникой.Впоследствие эти принципы, я успешно использовал в воздушных боях.
Хочу добавить,что я не хвалю Карева,ибо возможно он меня и не помнит,пишу ради справедливости.

----------


## Игуменов Юрий

Случайно попал на форум. А здесь Гордиюк А.А. совсем распоясался. Некому унять пылающего праведным гневом потомственного «гегемона», «сына токаря». Увещевания Н.Карева не действуют. Забыл, как комэска Карев учил его лётному мастерству. Как говорили инструктора в Каче, такого «куда ни целуй – везде …». И с каких это пор быть сыном адмирала – позор, а не честь? Да будь побольше в руководстве ВВС таких сынов адмиралов, как Карев Н.Г. или сынов генералов, как Авдонин В.П., авиация стала бы по-настоящему боевой. А то стыдно смотреть телерепортажи с армейских учений летом 2010г под Иваново, когда войска на переправе через Волгу прикрывали…пилотажники из Кубинки. Что, тактическая авиация тихо умерла? Су-27 красиво, крыло в крыло, проходят над переправой, как на шоу. Может учения войск теперь не в моде, а проводят только шоу для «паркетных» генералов? 
   Я, Игуменов Юрий Леонидович, качинец 1975года выпуска, командир звена Гордиюка А.А. с 1982г по 1988 г. Сейчас живу в Смоленске,тел.8-920-30-55- 671, при необходимости, могу написать 
домашний. В Афганистане вел краткий дневник боевых вылетов звена. 15 июня 1984 года звену в составе: Степанов М., Черноволод А., Игуменов Ю., Гордиюк А. на 5.32 был запланирован удар по целям
№2 и №3 в районе Лар – Мандикюль. 
№2 координаты (3843100 - 12549100), превышение цели 1700м
№3 координаты (3841500 – 12548100),превышение цели 1800м
Это две рядом расположенные пещеры размером 4*40м и 4*12м, где находились соответственно 30 и 35 «мятежников» с минометами, ДШК, РПГ и стрелковым оружием. Уход на цель после взлета с курсом , дальность до цели 34 км, подлетное время 2 мин 40 сек. 
Было еще два плановых удара (на 12.02 и 17.00) в составе звена: Артамонов, Свириденко, Игуменов, Гордиюк.
Так вот, по запланированной сдвоенной цели (№2 и №3) мы не работали, так как по прибытии на аэродром получили приказ по фотопланшету подготовиться к удару по двум «крепостям» в кишлаке Афгани, расположенному с-в кишлака Юрчи (удаление от аэродрома около 10км). Боевая зарядка обычная: у ведущих – по 4 ФАБ – 250, у ведомых - по 2 ФАБ – 500. Удар в 5.30 утра. Работаем как обычно: ведущий группы после обнаружения цели атакует сходу, остальные – с круга над целью. Никаких указаний атаковать цель с курсом 320 никто не давал. Это чушь, даже повторенная многократно, всё равно остаётся чушью. Какие могут быть ограничения по курсу при работе в долине?! Да и в ущельях, кто, когда смотрел в кабину на компас? Оцениваешь только угол визирования цели относительно фонаря кабины, чтобы ввести в пикирование с заданным углом.(У кого остались карты посмотрите по координатам, может там было удобно атаковать с БК=320?) 
Что за высосанные из пальца разногласия в указаниях Карева, Степанова, Тарасевича?! Обсудили только по каким характерным ориентирам легче найти цель и по самолетам. 
Первым атаковал цель Степанов, потом я, Черноволод и Гордиюк. Взрывы всех бомб - в районе цели. В момент сброса бомбы Гордиюком я находился сзади и выше на Д = 1000-1200м, как всегда держа в поле зрения самолет ведомого и наблюдая за «зеленкой», чтобы засечь место возможной стрельбы средств ПВО. Обычно летчик после сброса бомб энергично ny = 7 переводит самолет в набор высоты с отстрелом тепловых ловушек АСО – 2и и выполнением противозенитного маневра: энергичного разворота влево, затем вправо и снова влево с последующим занятием места в б/порядке. Но многие, избегая шаблонов, вносили свои изменения в маневр. Поэтому, когда самолет Гордиюка перешел в набор высоты с левым разворотом, я ничего особенного в этом не увидел. Перевел взгляд на цель, там из угла «крепости» поднимался столб пыли, сказал: «Попал», (очевидно, за это время и произошло катапультирование летчика), опять взгляд на ведомого – его самолет в развороте с набором высоты. Сближаюсь, обходя, его справа и выше, доложил «696, смотри справа». Обычно в этот момент летчик докладывает «Вижу» и занимает место в б/ порядке. Но доклада от летчика не последовало. Его самолет плавно с опусканием носа и уменьшения крена переходит на снижение. Н ≈ 1500м.
- (695) 696, ты куда? - молчание . 
Самолет без крена устремляется вниз. У меня еще две несброшенные бомбы, Доворачиваюсь за ним, пытаюсь догнать.
- (695) 696, выводи! - молчание
Чем ближе к земле, тем меньше угол снижения. Подумал, что что-то случилось с летчиком.
- (695) 696, выводи!
Видя, что самолет неумолимо приближается к земле, передаю несколько раз
- (695) 696, катапультируйся!
Самолет с небольшим углом снижения сталкивается с глинобитными домиками кишлака Пашан (ю – з кишлака Юрчи, в 6 км от аэродрома), не взорвался, а как таран продолжил движение по земле, обрушивая на себя двухэтажные домики. Поднялось облако пыли. Повторяю, на месте падения самолета в кишлаке Пашан не было ни взрыва, ни пожара. Осталась только «борозда» из разрушенных домов.
- (695) 696-ой столкнулся с землей. Пауза
- (695) 696-ой столкнулся с землей.
И не надо тут пускать слезу: «ведущий меня дважды похоронил». Мне в тот момент было важно, чтобы на земле успели по мне сделать засечку на экранах локаторов места падения самолета.
РП: 695, парашют видишь?
- 695, не вижу
Думаю, какой еще парашют?! Но, включив форсаж, выполняю вираж, разглядывая «зеленку» в районе падения самолета. Ничего не вижу. 
РП: 695, посмотри парашют.
Перевожу самолет в боевой разворот. Выключаю форсаж.
- 695, парашюта не вижу.
Расширяю район поиска, осматриваю «зеленку» уже ближе к цели (там еще не рассеялась пыль от наших бомб) и примерно в километре от этой пыли вижу белый парашют, висящий на деревьях вдоль арыка.
-695,вижу парашют на деревьях.
В этот момент решаю действовать по-каревски: отсечь место приземления летчика от ближайшего кишлака огнём из пушки. Перезарядил ГШ-23 и за три захода со сложного вида маневра («челноком») расстрелял весь БК, протягивая очереди по полям вдоль кишлака на полпути до парашюта. В это время поступила информация от РП, что в район вошла пара «вертушек» (летели из Панджшера в Кабул) и нужно навести их на парашют. Обнаружил вертолёты, стал их наводить. Первым парашют увидел ведомый, затем один вертолёт пошёл на снижение, второй барражировал с превышением, прикрывая действия напарника. После их доклада, что летчик жив и находится на борту, убедившись в их безопасности при отходе от места посадки, по команде РП пошли на аэродром. Пока мы зарулили, вертолёты уже сели и Гордиюк на носилках ждал нас у высотного домика. 
Теперь о прикрытии самолета, атакующего наземную цель. В первых б/вылетах в Афгане разрешалось работать из пушки по цели(если это «духи» на отдыхе в тени сада или на волейбольной площадке),по окопам и обваловкам вокруг позиций ПВО, обнаруженным в районе цели. Но скоро эту вольность прикрыли, т.к. ресурс стволов ГШ-23 всего 2000 выстрелов и через 16 б/вылетов их нужно было бы менять(БК=250 снарядов).Да и группа вооружения не справилась бы с набивкой лент снарядами и установкой их на самолёт после каждого вылета. Поэтому пушки разрешалось использовать только в исключительных случаях, когда явно видишь работу ПВО. Конечно, запрет касался не всех летчиков. Но, как говорится, начальству «туда» не заглядывают. Реально же днём в «зелёнке» стрельба из стрелкового оружия не видна. Так вот, самолет атакует цель, ты летишь сзади и выше на Д=1000-2000 м. Обнаружил работу ДШК, перезаряжаешь пушку, доворачиваешься на цель с углом 30о ,открываешь огонь. Так как угол стрельбы нерасчетный, сама очередь из-за отсутствия трассирующих снарядов не видна, то скорректировать стрельбу можно только по фонтанчикам разрывов снарядов на земле. Но уже пора выводить из пикирования, т.к. осколки от ФАБ-500 разлетаются вверх до Н=500м. Поразить цель в таких условиях очень проблематично. Эффективнее сделать повторный заход именно по обнаруженной цели. Появляется время для оценки превышения цели, выполнения атаки с приемлемым углом пикирования и стрельбы с установленной дальности (Карев стрелял и ниже!), без опасения попасть в зону разлёта осколков бомб. Но это уже будет не прикрытие, а скорее месть. 
Так вот, Александр Андреевич, в паре со мной ты выполнил 90 б/вылетов. В них ты 115раз прикрывал меня на пикировании в районе цели. При этом ты хотя бы раз открывал огонь из пушки или атаковал средства ПВО бомбами, РБК или С-24? Нет! За 9 месяцев твоего участия в боевых действиях - НИ РАЗУ! Так что же ты тут сопли распустил: не повезло с «прикрывающим» меня командиром звена? Игорь Долгих, которого действительно подбили при атаке цели, ни разу не обвинил своего ведущего Евтухова Виталия в том, что он его не прикрыл. Может быть, тогда ты приведешь пример из опыта боевых действий нашего полка, когда бы ведомый воспрепятствовал стрельбе «супостата» по самолету, атакующему цель? Далее, б/разворот в наборе 30о(за фонарём голубое небо), с Н=800м начались броски по крену с частотой 2-3 кренения в секунду,…а когда перевёл взгляд на лобовое стекло, то вместо неба – жёлтая земля и виноградники, на глаз метров 600,…с аэродрома видели вращение самолета и катапультирование вниз под 45о,…КЗ Игуменов колебания крена, вращение самолета, сброс фонаря и вспышку катапультирования не видел (просто не смотрел за мной…).Да это же не групповая слетанность, когда не отрываешь взгляд от самолета ведущего! Как же, не отрывая взгляда от впереди летящего самолета, увидеть работу средств ПВО, расположенных не в центре цели, а где-то в стороне от неё? Ты так и летал?!! Повторяю, я не видел момента катапультирования. После того, как ты перешёл в набор высоты с левым разворотом, я перевел взгляд на цель, сказал «попал» и снова перевёл взгляд на твой самолёт( сколько для этого потребовалось секунд?). Самолёт по-прежнему двигался в левом развороте с набором высоты, но потом стал уменьшать угол набора и перешёл на снижение (сказалась устойчивость по скорости). Какое вращение, какие углы пикирования 45о на Н=600-800м и V=1000км/ч?! Да он бы упал на землю раньше тебя и непременно бы взорвался (с таким-то углом и скоростью да об планету!), а потом рядом на парашюте приземлился бы ты. Но самолет-то пролетел, не то что вращаясь, а даже без крена несколько километров(свидетели тому М.Степанов и А.Черноволод).Если был отказ системы управления самолётом, то почему он «успокоился» после твоего катапультирования? Скорее всего, это тебя «трясло и бросало» в кабине. Самолёт же, как и летчики вокруг, этого не заметил. Он, как «Як» у Высоцкого:…спокоен и счастлив, лечу налегке, последние силы жгу…Я теперь уже официально повторяю: огневого воздействия противника в районе цели не было ( это потом и разведка подтвердила). Ты покинул исправный самолёт. Остаётся вопрос – почему запаниковал? Ну, затрясло самолёт или тебя, но ведь ты в наборе высоты.V=1000 км/ч, ни огня, ни дыма, ни течи керосина или гидросмеси не видно. И. Долгих с отказавшей основной, а затем и бустерной гидросистемой набрал высоту ,пролетел около 100км и прыгнул только при пожаре. 
До замены остался всего месяц, видно хочется выжить, а тут в голове крутится гибель Рубана, не даёт покоя «теория», согласно которой над целью чаще всего сбивают 4-го лётчика: по первым троим отрабатывают поправки на стрельбу, а четвёртого сбивают наверняка. И твоё утверждение: я всегда был «крайний» в паре, звене, восьмёрке (Остапа, действительно, понесло!), лишнее тому подтверждение . Да, как мой ведомый ты был крайний в паре. Но в звене крайним был Женя Кутепов! Поэтому цель ты атаковал третьим, а четвёртым был Кутепов. Но как же в свете этой «теории» выжить мне, атакующему цель 1м и 5м, а Изгару Вахитову, атакующему цель 2м и 6м (он вообще камикадзе)?! Видно в тех случаях, когда мы с тобой летали на удары ведомой парой с руководством полка или эскадрильи, мысль о том, что ты становился 4м или 8м, сильно давила на психику. И в кабине истребителя сидел уже не сокол, а пуганая ворона, которая всего боится. Может это и совпадение, но был случай, когда мы работали ведомой парой в звене Евтухова В.(ты был 4м!) в одном из ущелий к востоку от аэродрома. Тогда ты даже не заметил, что не сбросил 2&#215;ФАБ-500,хотя пикировал на цель. Приземлился на аэродроме с 1000кг на подвесках, и только когда техник на посту осмотра остановил самолёт, чтобы вставить чеки в замки бомбодержателей, ты обнаружил бомбы под крылом (инструкция категорически запрещала посадку с такой нагрузкой на подвесках). 
По мне стреляла вся «зелёнка» из автоматов и один пулемёт (раньше ты этого не рассказывал).Но, если они стреляли и сбили тебя, почему не пытались захватить, видя как ты опускаешься к ним на парашюте? Тем более, что парашют остался висеть на деревьях, обозначая место твоего приземления. 
 Через 2 часа (?!) МиГ-21УМ (п/п-к Стецюк-Игуменов),уточняя точное место падения(?!) борта №01 и его уничтожения, дабы моджахеды не использовали в пропагандистских целях – вот как мы воюем с кадровыми шурави - привезли в подвесном баке пульку 5,45.Но лётчики летали с повышенными мерами безопасности ( это как? ) и противодействия хоть и слабой, но всё же ПВО в районе сдвоенной цели (?!!) : с разными курсами, на повышенных скоростях ( более 1000 км/ч ? ) и противозенитным маневрированием….Я не привёз, но Стецюк – Игуменов привезли доказательство огневого воздействия над этой целью (?!!!).
Очередная попытка притянуть за уши любой факт обстрела самолёта над Парванской долиной к цели в к. Афгани. Во-первых, две рядом расположенные «крепости» выдаются за сдвоенную цель (№2 и №3, см. выше). Во-вторых, полёт, в котором нам в подфюзеляжный ПТБ попала пуля калибра 5,45 (тоже мне ПВО!), мы выполняли 20 июня, т.е. спустя 4 дня после падения самолёта, над к.Пашан, а не над целью. Взлетели мы в 4.10 утра на разведку погоды, набрали 6000м, доложили погоду в районе, а затем снизились до Н=300 – 100м и походили над «зелёнкой» (такое же проделывали неоднократно на спарке с Каревым –« нечего духам спать»). Несколько раз прошлись и над к. Пашан, чтобы посмотреть на результат ракетного удара, который накануне, т.е. 19 июня, нанесло звено в составе: Стецюк, Игуменов, Степанов, Черноволод, боевая зарядка: 4&#215;С-24. Поступила информация, что «духи» начали откапывать из-под развалин домов самолёт Гордиюка. Опасаясь, что миру будут продемонстрированы звёзды на киле и крыле упавшего в кишлак «самолёта ВВС ДРА», «вверху» приняли решение его уничтожить. Выполняя приказ, мы этот «след от самолёта» в к. Пашан «вспахали» 16ю ракетами С-24, после чего откапывать им было уже нечего. И хотя мы со Стецюком летали с повышенными мерами безопасности (ха-ха!), всё же кого-то, видимо, разбудили, вот и шмальнул из хоть и слабой, но всё же ПВО по нам. Да такая ПВО, а то и посерьёзней (калибра 7,62),была у каждого афганца в «зелёнке»! Эту же искарёженную пулю техник самолёта достал из ПТБ и подарил мне на память.
Ну, а 15 июня после вылета нас собрал командир полка. Доложили, кто и что видел, как действовали. Здесь же присутствовал и Карев Н.Г., который позднее и высказал предположение о возможной причине катапультирования лётчика (т.к. сам испытал подобное и описал в своём дневнике ещё в ноябре 1983г). В это время поступил приказ доставить меня на КП, с которого осуществлялось руководство операцией. Командир приказал доложить, что самолёт сбит над целью на выводе из пикирования средствами ПВО, я видел взрыв на плоскости крыла, после чего лётчик катапультировался из неуправляемого самолёта. Приказал подобрать «свидетеля» из техников, наблюдавших за нашей работой со стоянки, чтобы он эту версию подтвердил. «Нашли» Володю Рябоконя, который наблюдал за нами, а потому «видел белую вспышку на плоскости крыла самолёта». Этот «свидетель» годился для пехоты. Тем же, кто понимает, напомню, что мы работали на Д=8-10 км. Размах крыла МиГ-21бис -7м, на Д=7км это угловой размер в 1т, размер плоскости крыла-0,5т. Реально же техник видел момент катапультирования, когда срабатывают пиропатроны, выбрасывая кресло с лётчиком из кабины самолёта с перегрузкой 20g.
С этой «версией» и «свидетельствами» меня на РАФике повезли в расположение танковой бригады. Докладывал пехотному генерал-полковнику в присутствии ген.л-та Васильева и ген.л-та Колодия. После доклада началось:…почему не прикрыл?...зачем учишь лётчика после атаки цели уходить вверх?...да на такой-то скорости лучше низом, чтобы «фьють» только тебя и видели. Я пытался возражать, что, мол стрельбы по самолёту не видел, куда стрелять? Что на любой скорости на малой высоте можно влететь в осколки своих же бомб или напороться на заградительную стрельбу. Но «пехоту» мои реплики только распаляли. Уже вижу Васильев за спиной ген.-полковника делает знаки – «молчи». А ты не задумывался, Александр Андреевич, что было бы, скажи я тогда: «противодействия ПВО в районе цели не было, оценивая поведение самолёта после катапультирования лётчика, убеждён в его технической исправности». Я был бы «белым и пушистым», ну уж точно избежал бы генеральского гнева. Но как бы сложилась твоя карьера, стала бы она вновь «лётческой»? А может и к РСП не подпустили бы? После «пехотного ковра» со мной беседовали авиационные генералы. Поддержали морально. Никаких упрёков! Похвалили всех за хорошую работу. Ген.-л-т Васильев от дальнейших полётов в этот день меня освободил, дал день отдыха. А на следующий день, 16 июня, в 9.00 звено: Гайдадин, Игуменов, Вахитов, Кутепов уже бомбило цель в 41км севернее Бамиана. Замполит полка не побоялся доверить жизнь лётчику, который вчера «не прикрыл» Гордиюка!
И последнее, если уж я ,по-твоему, так сильно перед тобой провинился: не помешал «духу» выстрелить в твой самолёт, о чём ты с завидным упорством твердишь на всех форумах, зачем же было после восстановления на лётной работе возвращаться ко мне в звено? В полку же было ещё 8 звеньев! Думаю, что в то время ты себя ещё не обманывал и в душе знал, что Карев прав! Но с годами сам поверил в придуманную историю, тем более во всех документах официально написано: «сбит». (Прочтите сами, я - герой! А тут какой-то Карев со своей « неофициальной» правдой!) Так что ты прав, один из вас лжёт! И это ты!
Очень хотелось бы услышать ещё 2х «несвидетелей»: Степанова Михаила и Черноволода Анатолия, но, видно, они тоже редко заглядывают на форумы.
P.S. А выдвигать в качестве «аргумента», что вся цепочка от командира звена до командира полка…подписала рапорт о моём восстановлении на лётной работе на одноместном самолёте, просто непорядочно. Во-первых (и это главное!), Карев дважды побывал в таком состоянии, но ВЛК проходил без проблем и продолжал летать (чем ты хуже?) Пусть решают врачи! Во-вторых, мы с тобой дружили семьями. Как бы я смотрел в глаза твоей жене Оксане и 3м твоим дочерям, если бы рапорт не подписал? А так врачи дали «добро», ты восстановился на лётной работе и через год поехал в Польшу за «двойной окладухой». Или и это плохо? Николай Геннадьевич тогда тоже пожалел тебя, подписал рапорт. Сейчас, скорее всего, жалеет об этом.

----------


## kuslin2

Да уж....   Конкретный расклад....

----------


## Mirage

Н.Г. Кареву большое спасибо за дневник - прочитал на 1 дыхании. 
Юрию Игуменову не менее большое спасибо за уточнение. Судя по подробностям у Вас материала на еще один дневник, было бы очень интересно почитать, если появится возможность написать.

----------


## mi8mt

Петр Петрович, тот частенько и с нами летал, когда мы поднимались на ретрансляцию. 22 декабря  Витя Кухтин приглашал его тоже слетать,но он спешил в столовую. При снижении им перебили управление и они прыгали со 100 метров. Сам Виктор остался жив ( повредил позвоночник) , а правый лётчик и б/техник погибли. Когда я пришел к нему в госпиталь в тот же день, он мне сказал, "Как хорошо, что со мной не полетел Петр Петрович, парашюта на него у нас не было... "

----------


## mi8mt

В это время поступила информация от РП, что в район вошла пара «вертушек» (летели из Панджшера в Кабул) и нужно навести их на парашют. Обнаружил вертолёты, стал их наводить. Первым парашют увидел ведомый, затем один вертолёт пошёл на снижение, второй барражировал с превышением, прикрывая действия напарника. После их доклада, что летчик жив и находится на борту, убедившись в их безопасности при отходе от места посадки, по команде РП пошли на аэродром. Пока мы зарулили, вертолёты уже сели и Гордиюк на носилках ждал нас у высотного домика.

Юрий, у вас как в бухгалтерии и координаты, и свои позывные, а позывные Ми-8 из Панджшера записаны?

----------


## Игуменов Юрий

Юрий, у вас как в бухгалтерии и координаты, и свои позывные, а позывные Ми-8 из Панджшера записаны?
     Координаты целей из тетради подготовки к полетам. Насколько я помню, Ми-8 были из Баграма: к-н Ефимов и ст.л-т Бухаров. Они летели из Панджшера в Кабул. Но сейчас затрудняюсь сказать, это были лётчики одного экипажа или ведущий и ведомый. Надеюсь они живы и сами могут внести ясность. Да и Гордиюк с ними много общался.

----------


## mi8mt

Самолет без крена устремляется вниз. У меня еще две несброшенные бомбы, Доворачиваюсь за ним, пытаюсь догнать.

А куда "ушли" эти две бомбы?
Может у вас в записях есть тот случай из дневника Карева, когда ушли на Кабул а на ВПП остались "рожки да ножки" от Ми-8МТ?

----------


## mi8mt

Координаты целей из тетради подготовки к полетам. Насколько я помню, Ми-8 были из Баграма: к-н Ефимов и ст.л-т Бухаров. Они летели из Панджшера в Кабул. 

Из Панджшера в Кабул - это транзит, а по боевому распоряжению кроме координат цели, ваших позывных  еще позывные ПСС или хотя бы кто должен был или обеспечивал над целью?

----------


## mi8mt

Так вот, по запланированной сдвоенной цели (№2 и №3) мы не работали, так как по прибытии на аэродром получили приказ по фотопланшету подготовиться к удару по двум «крепостям» в кишлаке Афгани, расположенному с-в кишлака Юрчи (удаление от аэродрома около 10км). Боевая зарядка обычная: у ведущих – по 4 ФАБ – 250, у ведомых - по 2 ФАБ – 500. Удар в 5.30 утра. Работаем как обычно: ведущий группы после обнаружения цели атакует сходу, остальные – с круга над целью. Никаких указаний атаковать цель с курсом 320 никто не давал. Это чушь, даже повторенная многократно, всё равно остаётся чушью. Какие могут быть ограничения по курсу при работе в долине?! Да и в ущельях, кто, когда смотрел в кабину на компас? Оцениваешь только угол визирования цели относительно фонаря кабины, чтобы ввести в пикирование с заданным углом.(У кого остались карты посмотрите по координатам, может там было удобно атаковать с БК=320?) 

Самолет с небольшим углом снижения сталкивается с глинобитными домиками кишлака Пашан (ю – з кишлака Юрчи, в 6 км от аэродрома), не взорвался, а как таран продолжил движение по земле, обрушивая на себя двухэтажные домики. Поднялось облако пыли. Повторяю, на месте падения самолета в кишлаке Пашан не было ни взрыва, ни пожара. Осталась только «борозда» из разрушенных домов.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
«…по фотопланшету подготовиться к удару по двум «крепостям»… --- … У кого остались карты посмотрите по координатам, может там было удобно атаковать с БК=320?»

Это личное «ноу-хау» Ю.Игуменова или действительно есть методика вместо фотопланшета использовать координаты на карте для определения боевого курса по точечным (не путать с площадными!) целям? Наведите свои расчеты как вычислить БК или ссылочку, где самому научиться? Для Северного Кавказа сейчас это жизненно важная информация! Вам и карты в руки (система координат 1942г., состояние местности на 1982г., издание 1986г., масштаб 1:200 000, составлено по карте масштаба 1:100 000 – размер квадрата 4км на 4км). Поделитесь, пожалуйста, оригинальным и неизвестным личным боевым опытом, тогда разведывательная авиация не будет рисковать, а заодно экономить топливо. Зачем в таком случае воздушное фотографирование «малоразмерных неподвижных объектов» (не путать с площадными!). Разведчики будут благодарны всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------


## mi8mt



----------


## Игуменов Юрий

[I] А куда "ушли" эти две бомбы?
Может у вас в записях есть тот случай из дневника Карева, когда ушли на Кабул а на ВПП остались "рожки да ножки" от Ми-8МТ.                       С 2 бомбами  ФАБ-250 я приземлился на аэродроме. 
Пожар на ВПП 21.5.84г наблюдал с земли. Вертолёт сгорел очень быстро. Пока  подъехала пожарная машина, от него остался только остов. Как нам рассказали, десантник перед посадкой в вертолёт дослал патрон в патронник, а на предохранитель не поставил. Сел, ставя автомат, стукнул прикладом об пол, произошёл выстрел. Пуля пробила топливную трубку. А т. к. двигатель работал, то керосин под давлением стал растекаться по обшивке вертолёта, и он вспыхнул. 
[I]Из Панджшера в Кабул - это транзит, а по боевому распоряжению кроме координат цели, ваших позывных еще позывные ПСС или хотя бы кто должен был или обеспечивал над целью?[/I]          По боевому распоряжению накануне нам доводили номера целей, их характеристики и т.п. А утром на предполётных указаниях давали позывные ПСС на аэродроме и в районах целей. Эти позывные мы записывали на наколенных планшетах лётчика. Естественно, после вылета их стираешь и пишешь данные на очередной вылет. Я уже рассказывал, что работали мы в районе аэродрома, поэтому ПСВ в воздух не поднимался, а дежурил на аэродроме. Их позывные я не помню. Нам сменные позывные давались на 3-4 месяца начальником связи полка под запись в рабочую тетрадь. Что-то случайно сохранилось.

_Это личное «ноу-хау» Ю.Игуменова или действительно есть методика вместо фотопланшета использовать координаты на карте для определения боевого курса по точечным (не путать с площадными!) целям? Наведите свои расчеты как вычислить БК или ссылочку, где самому научиться?
   Поделитесь, пожалуйста, оригинальным и неизвестным личным боевым опытом, тогда разведывательная авиация не будет рисковать, а заодно экономить топливо. Зачем в таком случае воздушное фотографирование «малоразмерных неподвижных объектов» (не путать с площадными!). Разведчики будут благодарны всю оставшуюся жизнь._ 
      Где вы разглядели такую методику в моём рассказе? Ума не приложу. Я просто предположил, что, если у лётчика так прочно в сознании засели эти цифры  (320 градусов), то может быть они связаны с целями №4 и №5? Обе они находились в предгорьях, к тому же цель №5 прикрывалась 2 позициями ДШК (давались их координаты). Всё это могло обусловливать какой-то оптимальный курс атаки.
      Что касается вообще боевых курсов, то даже в ущельях мы никогда не заморачивались заранее заданными БК. Работали вдоль ущелья, по диагонали, с прямым и обратным курсом: как кому удобно.
       А за фотопланшеты огромное спасибо всем, кто причастен к их изготовлению. Работать по ним одно удовольствие. Цель преподнесена как на блюдечке. Атака получается внезапной, а значит минимум противодействия ПВО.
       А рассчитать БК по координатам цели несложно. По изогипсам определяете превышение цели относительно аэродрома (если будете работать по давлению  аэродрома). Прибавляете к нему высоту ввода в пикирование (в зависимости от угла пикирования и используемого летательного аппарата). По  полученной высоте (например, 4000м)  определяете расстояние от цели до изогипсы 4000м. С учётом радиуса разворота с заданным креном и масштабом карты цели (можно ещё учесть положение солнца относительно цели) рисуете схему атаки. В зависимости от близости гор, определяете оптимальный БК. Мы атаковали с круга над целью. Циркулем в масштабе карты рисовали круг с центром в цели. Если мешали горы, то увеличивали высоту ввода в пикирование. Однажды в горах рядом с Панджшером вводили в пикирование с Н=8000м (на вводе, чтобы не свалиться включали форсаж).

----------


## mi8mt

-- mi8mt: ..._есть методика вместо фотопланшета использовать координаты на карте для определения боевого курса по точечным (не путать с площадными!) целям?_

-- Игуменов: _ГДЕ ВЫ РАЗГЛЯДЕЛИ ТАКУЮ МЕТОДИКУ В МОЁМ РАССКАЗЕ? УМА НЕ ПРИЛОЖУ._
-- Игуменов: …_по прибытии на аэродром получили приказ по фотопланшету подготовиться к удару по двум «крепостям» в кишлаке Афгани, расположенному с-в кишлака Юрчи (удаление от аэродрома около 10км). …(У кого остались карты посмотрите по координатам, может там было удобно атаковать с БК=320?)
   А рассчитать БК по координатам цели несложно. По изогипсам определяете_…(крайнее сообщение на стр.6 – вот вам и карта 1:200000 в руки на стр.2, 6 и «фотопланшет» на стр.2, 6!).

-- SVVAULSH: _Уважаемый,mi8mt.
Если вы прочитали предыдущие пять страниц этой темы,то могли бы заметить…_ (mi8mt заметил – карта масштаба 1:200000 и «фотопланшет» находились на 2-й стр. этой темы, а вы сами до сих пор не заметили? Теперь еще и на стр.6)
_Юрий Леонидович Игуменов в своём сообщении пытается довести до сведения форумчан , что и необходимости наносить удар именно с БК=320* не было никакой.А поскольку у подавляющего большинства читателей этой темы фотопланшеты целей отсутствуют,то он и ссылается на привязку к карте.А уж определить по карте,можно ли работать только с одним БК или с разными,для любого,имеющего отношение к авиации,труда не составит.
По сему,ваш сарказм по поводу "ноу-хау Ю.Игуменова" и экономии топлива в разведывательной авиации,на мой взгляд,не уместен.
_
--mi8mt: Автору вопроса Игуменову «_посмотрите…_» и SVVAULSH, которому «_не уместен сарказм_», прошу «_на его взгляд_» «_определить по карте,можно ли работать только с одним БК или с разными,для любого,имеющего отношение к авиации,труда не составит_.» Напоминаю третий раз – карта на 2-й и 6-й стр. темы.

   А если «_труд составит_» обоим представителям 927иап, то нечего язвить в сторону «_любого, имеющего отношение к авиации_» («_Вот и 262 овэ к нашему форуму подключилась.Приветствую Баграмских соседей.Если есть на связи ваш комэск - Владимиру Михайловичу привет.», «Уважаемый,mi8mt_» и др., даже не имеющие отношения к авиации).

----------


## Transit

> Если вы прочитали предыдущие пять страниц этой темы,то могли бы заметить,что камнем преткновения всей этой полемики(дискуссии,склоки и т.д.),инициированной Александром Андреевичем Гордиюком,как раз и есть - "БК-320*".


История этой "дискуссии" уходит в далекий 1998 год, когда в свет вышел журнал "Мир авиации" за номером 15, в котором был опубликована статья "Афганистан. Рассказ третий".
В ней автор следующим образом выразил свое мнение: - "Второй самолет был потерян при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома Баграм летом 1984 г. Его пилотировал старший летчик *капитан Г.* По его словам, самолет на выводе из пикирования потерял управление, появились резкие броски по крену. Летчик катапультировался и был подобран вертолетами ПСО. Самолет упал на землю и взорвался. Официальная причина ≈ поражение средствами ПВО. Вероятная (неофициальная) ≈ временная потеря сознания на выводе из-за большой перегрузки, а так-же эмоционального и физического истощения. Придя в сознание, летчик принял резкие броски по крену за отказ управления и, не раздумывая, катапультировался. Броски по крену ≈ особое восприятие приходящим в сознание человеком работы автопилота, в режиме стабилизации выдерживающего заданное значение крена."
Ладно, высказал свое "невероятно-официальное" мнение, так хоть фамилию постеснялся полностью раскрывать (позже правда не выдержал указал "виновного" полностью). А далее следуют предыдущие пять страниц этой темы, в которых прослеживается реакция *капитана Г.* на скорее всего незаслуженные обвинения в покидании исправного самолета. И конечно не БК-320 является здесь камнем преткновения, вопрос в уважении к бывшим сослуживцам/однополчанам.

----------


## mi8mt

Волосатов Вячеслав(в 1983-84г.г.-ОБУ КП 927 иап): «…Юрий Леонидович Игуменов в своём сообщении пытается довести до сведения форумчан… А уж определить по карте,можно ли работать только с одним БК или с разными,для любого,имеющего отношение к авиации,труда не составит.»

Ну где же эти ДОВОДЫ самого «Юрия Леонидовича Игуменова» (карта, фотопланшет) и комментатора того, что «Юрий Леонидович Игуменов в своём сообщении пытается довести до сведения форумчан»???  Что вы оба «нагородили» (цитата В.Волосатова) в своём сочинении?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Игуменов: «Я уже рассказывал, что работали мы в районе аэродрома, поэтому ПСВ в воздух не поднимался, а дежурил на аэродроме. Их позывные я не помню.»

Карев: (дневник) «…15 июня 1984 г. У нас еще одна потеря…подобрали его через 3 минуты после приземления.»
Карев: (Мир авиации –1998-01) «Второй самолет был потерян при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома Баграм летом 1984 г. Летчик катапультировался и был подобран вертолетами ПСО.»
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Волосатову Вячеславу (в 1983-84г.г.-ОБУ КП 927 иап) самому-то хоть понятно что  нагородили в своём «сочинении» ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ «свидетель» «Юрий Леонидович Игуменов качинец 1975года выпуска, командир звена Гордиюка А.А. с 1982г по 1988 г. Сейчас живу в Смоленске,тел.8-920-30-55- 671, при необходимости, могу написать домашний” и 
«ВВА им. Ю. А. Гагарина в 1981 г. выпускник Качинского ВВАУЛ 1973 г., в период службы в Афганистане занимал должность заместителя командира полка, кандидат военных наук полковник Н. Г. Карев»  ?

Или вертолеты ПСО были на земле (Игуменов – «свидетель»), или  был подобран вертолетами ПСО («несвидетель» заместитель командира 927иап – откуда такие сведения? По здравой логике, по словам «свидетеля»?) Одно из двух – «беременная или небеременная»? Кто-то один («свидетель» или проводивший расследование по показаниям «свидетеля») лжет?  
Так где были вертолеты ПСО – на земле («нагородил» Игуменов) или в воздухе («нагородил» Карев)? Что в этом случае «нагородит» Волосатов Вячеслав(в 1983-84г.г.-ОБУ КП 927 иап?

----------


## Иваныч

> Волосатов Вячеслав(в 1983-84г.г.-ОБУ КП 927 иап): «…Юрий Леонидович Игуменов в своём сообщении пытается довести до сведения форумчан… А уж определить по карте,можно ли работать только с одним БК или с разными,для любого,имеющего отношение к авиации,труда не составит.»
> 
> Ну где же эти ДОВОДЫ самого «Юрия Леонидовича Игуменова» (карта, фотопланшет) и комментатора того, что «Юрий Леонидович Игуменов в своём сообщении пытается довести до сведения форумчан»???  Что вы оба «нагородили» (цитата В.Волосатова) в своём сочинении?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Игуменов: «Я уже рассказывал, что работали мы в районе аэродрома, поэтому ПСВ в воздух не поднимался, а дежурил на аэродроме. Их позывные я не помню.»
> 
> Карев: (дневник) «…15 июня 1984 г. У нас еще одна потеря…подобрали его через 3 минуты после приземления.»
> Карев: (Мир авиации –1998-01) «Второй самолет был потерян при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома Баграм летом 1984 г. Летчик катапультировался и был подобран вертолетами ПСО.»
> ...


Не мути воду.Прыгнул Гордиюк по придчине перетягивания ручки управления,это медицинский факт.Такое к сожалению случается.

----------


## SVVAULSH



----------


## Nazar

*SVVAULSH*

Перестали-бы вы все переругиваться, по прошествии стольких-то лет, уже не первый раз предлагаю. :Confused: 
По поводу крайнего предположения, оба с Киева.

----------


## SVVAULSH

[QUOTE=Nazar;74251]*SVVAULSH*

Перестали-бы вы все переругиваться, по прошествии стольких-то лет, уже не первый раз предлагаю. :Confused: 
По поводу крайнего предположения, оба с Киева.[/QUOT


Лично я - уже перестал.Удалил все свои посты с "переругиваниями".
За подтверждение моего предположения - спасибо.

----------


## Fighter

Мужики, все, хватит выяснений правды! Может и нет ее, или никому не нужна!!! Бог всем судья, и уже много раз пожалел, что о ней написал!  Это тогда потеря самолета просто так, без воздействия противника,  что-то значила. А сейчас эти самолеты, которые еще не переплавили, в лучшем случае металлолом, да и не только они, а тысячи более новых и совершенных!!! Предлагаю закрыть тему! Прошу прошения у иех, кого обидел! Пусть герои остаются героями!

----------

